# Patch 2.4.3 - Die neuen Features



## Flauwy (19. Juni 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur Patch-2.4.3-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema dieser Umfrage:*
Patch 2.4.3 wurde auf die Testserver aufgespielt. Wir stellen zu zwei der neuen Features folgende Fragen:

Wie haltet Ihr davon, dass Reittiere ab Patch 2.4.3 mit Stufe 30 erhältlich sind?
Werdet Ihr die neue WoW-Stoppuhr benutzen?


Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2008)

Hab mich einen Moment lang über die ziemlich eindeutigen Ergebnisse gewundert....


.... und dann hab ich gemerkt, daß vor mir noch keiner abgestimmt hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (19. Juni 2008)

35g kostet das dann???? wir mussten mit 40 auch viel mehr bezahlen das is ja mal der letzte dreck!!!


----------



## The Heini (19. Juni 2008)

Leveln geht seit 2.3 eh derbe schnell also ist es mir egal ob ich mein Mount schon 10 level früher habe oder nicht,
die stopuhr ist ganz nett, wenn man mal vergisst auf die Uhr zu schauen, damit man die bahn nict verpasst oder
seine Lieblingssendung ... aber das mit der pizza versteh ich nicht


----------



## Geige (19. Juni 2008)

also das mount ab lvl 30 find ich eigentlich ganz gut
aber ich finde es enorm unfair das man früher noch ganze 100g ausgeben musste =S
das sollte bleiben aber solange nicht der preis fürs epic reduziert wird ists eigentlich ned so schlimm!

also das mit dem wecker find ich überflüssig für was zur hölle bruach ich nen ingam wecker?


----------



## Shaadoon (19. Juni 2008)

Also mir ist das so ziemlich egal, ob man das Mount jetzt mit 30 oder mit 40 bekommt. 
Zum einen ist die EP-Kurve eh deutlich steiler geworden, sodass 30-40 nicht mehr wirklich lange braucht.
Zum Anderen haben daraus eigentlich alle nur Vorteile:
Leute mit einem Main können ihre Twinks schneller leveln. 
Leute, die neu anfangen haben weniger Frustmomente bei den doch teilweise sehr langen Laufwegen. Gerade in Gebieten wie dem Sumpfland, den Marschen und Ähnlichen.

Den 40 Gold, die das Reiten jetzt billiger ist, hinterherzuweinen halte ich persönlich für etwas lächerlich.
Das 60% Mount war für viele Leute vor BC das, was das normale Flugmount jetzt mit BC ist. 
Und wer mit BC, wo man täglich mehrere Hundert Gold nachgeworfen bekommt, 40 Gold von vor 3 Jahren nachtrauert der tut mir wirklich leid ...

Tja und die neue Uhr ... ein nice to have, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich - meiner Meinung nach.
Wenn Uhrmods darauf zugreifen können, ist es natürlich nicht schlecht.



The schrieb:


> Leveln geht seit 2.3 eh derbe schnell also ist es mir egal ob ich mein Mount schon 10 level früher habe oder nicht,
> die stopuhr ist ganz nett, wenn man mal vergisst auf die Uhr zu schauen, damit man die bahn nict verpasst oder
> seine Lieblingssendung ... aber das mit der pizza versteh ich nicht



Was? Du kennst das tolle Gerücht nicht, dass alle WoW Spieler Suchtis sind, die sich nur von Tiefkühlpizza ernähren? Skandal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (19. Juni 2008)

Das ist der letzte *Piep* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum sollen die jetzigen neuanfänger alles wörtlich in den "PoPo" geschoben bekommen und wir die alten deren twink eh über 40 sind bis 40 warten? 
Das soll warscheinlich ein boom sein das sich mehr spieler Wotlk kaufen, denn desto mehr spieler 68-70 sind desto öfters wird Wotlk gekauft und mit einem Mount kommt man schneller an die Quest ziele usw und kann dadurch schneller LvL'n und sich dann Wotlk kaufen! 
Nur meine meine wie ist den eure?

Achso die Uhr! Naja die ist ,wie gesagt Nice to Have, ich werde sie warscheinlich oft benutzen bin also Happy drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoshexos (19. Juni 2008)

ich finds traurig das einige leute nen timer ingame brauchen um alltägliche dinge nicht zu vergessen, dass schlimme darin ist dass blizz das auch noch unterstütz...

reiten mit 30 ist wiedermal ein eingriff ins spiel, welcher es immer und immer leichter macht. nachdem man jetzt am tag 25 dailyquests machen kann und sich sowiso schon kinderleicht ne goldene nase verdient gibt jetzt auch noch ein mount ab 30... 

im nächsten patch kann man dann auch t6 items beim händler kaufen.

nochdazu kommt ein npc der haris pilton heißt, dessen doppeldeutigkeit nicht zu übersehen ist. hat blizz es nötig in ein (eigentlich) sehr gutes spiel solch niveaulose promis einzubauen?


----------



## Shaadoon (19. Juni 2008)

chaoshexos schrieb:


> nochdazu kommt ein npc der haris pilton heißt, dessen doppeldeutigkeit nicht zu übersehen ist. hat blizz es nötig in ein (eigentlich) sehr gutes spiel solch niveaulose promis einzubauen?



Den NPC gibts schon seit der BC Beta - nur, dass er bis jetzt keinen Nutzen hatte, sondern einfach nur in der Taverne rumstand


----------



## DarkDead (19. Juni 2008)

Werde vorerst wahrscheinlich keinen Twink anfangen, finde die Änderung aber sehr gut.
Das viele laufen war in WoW schon immer ein Problem, was erst mit Level 40 behoben wurde.
Und das es jetzt nur noch 35g kostet ist doch ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Mit Level 30 ist das auch nicht sooo einfach zu erreichen.. und mit Level 70 ist das bisschen Gold Unterschied auch egal.
Ärgern würde es mich wenn das Epic-Flugmount billiger werden würde, weil das sind schon erwähnenswertere Summen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In anderen MMORPGs (Aoc, WAR) kann man viel früher schon schneller laufen was den Spielspaß nicht so drückt. Denke mal Blizz hat erkannt das dass gar keine schlechte Idee war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob man den Wecker jetzt unbedingt braucht sei mal dahin gestellt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerlux (19. Juni 2008)

Ich find die Aktion gut von Blizz Mounts ab 30 machen viel mehr sinn außerdem will ich bald einen allie anfangen mit 2 Freunden zusammen und da kommt mir dieser Patch natürlich super zu gute ;D. Der Wecker ist naja eher durchschnittlich interessant aber ok wahrscheinlich ist blizz nichts lustigeres eingefallen ;D


----------



## Megamage (19. Juni 2008)

Haris pilton gibt es aber schon länger als seit dem Patch schau mal in Taverne Weltenend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevyr (19. Juni 2008)

Also das mit dem Mount ärgert mich sehr.Ich hab jetzt vier 70er und vier mal mußte ich bis lvl40 warten.Und was soll das mit dem Preis?Für mein erstes Mount habe ich lange gespart und meine Twinks haben damals auch jeder eins bekommen.Ich Finde ja das 35g viel zu billig ist und darüber bin ich nicht erfreut.Es sei denn alle ,die den alten Preis zahlen mußten,bekommen den Rest erstattet.Aber das wir Blizzard niemals machen.

Die Uhr ist auf der einen Seite völliger Kokolores(so sagen wir im Ahrtal und bedeutet sowas wie Mist).Falls die Pizza grade am abfackeln ist müßte eigentlich riechen können.Und wer badet verbraucht zuviel Wasser.Also selber Schuld wenn sie Überläuft.Und wenn sich die Freundin wegen eines nicht getätigten Anruf aufregt,dann beweist das nur eins:Frauen regen sich doch über alles auf.Also ist das doch normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Stopuhr eine tolle Sache wenn Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben sagen wir mal zwei Stunden WoW spielen zu dürfen.Ist jedenfalls besser als so eine Zeitschaltuhr zwischen Steckdose und PC,die den Rechner punkt 22 Uhr abschaltet.Das Macht ein PC ohne Schaden nicht lange mit.


----------



## chaoshexos (19. Juni 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Den NPC gibts schon seit der BC Beta - nur, dass er bis jetzt keinen Nutzen hatte, sondern einfach nur in der Taverne rumstand




deswegen kannt ich den wohl auch net... :-)


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2008)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> 35g kostet das dann???? wir mussten mit 40 auch viel mehr bezahlen das is ja mal der letzte dreck!!!




Heul nicht soviel rumm, ich hab auch mehrere 70er und allgemein viele über 40, aber ich finde es SEHR gut das man jetzt dann ab Stufe 30 reiten kann, es nervt nämlich RICHTIG, dass man staendig Kilometerange Strecken ablatschen muss und in der Zeit einfach NICHTS machen kann, es ist verlorene Zeit.



Sehr gut Blizzard, endlich mal wieder ein guter Patch, bis auf den Schurkennurf*heul*


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (19. Juni 2008)

~nya .. mit dem Reittier ab lvl 30 is schon ganz schön nice... niemehr so ätzend lange Wege laufen und schnelleres Twink leveln..
und das mit der WoW-Stoppuhr... ich lass mich ma überraschen wie's wird ~nya


----------



## celticfrost (19. Juni 2008)

wenn ich mir die vielen statements wie "...so kann man seinen twink schneller leveln...." etc. etc. anschaue, dann ist das grund genug, eben solche und ähnliche erleichterungen NICHT rauszubringen.

ich rede nicht NUR vom reiten ab lvl 30. in der summe wurden meiner meinung nach bereits zuviele dinge erleichtert oder eliminiert, welche vorher einiges an geduld und wille erforderten. den trend in diese richtung, finde ich schlecht...

wieso muss man z.b. immer schneller leveln können???!!  um die eigene ungeduld und die gier nach dem besser sein befriedigen zu können? mit immer mehr vereinfachungen und erleichterungen züchtet man meiner meinung genau solches denken...

mein gott, es GEHÖRT nunmal zu solchen spielen, dass man sich etwas *e.r.a.r.b.e.i.t.e.n* muss. ich bin nachwievor pro-blizzard und der meinung sie machen ihren job gut, aber es ist klar, dass mit solchen massnahmen, wie den bisherigen vereinfachungen, einfach mehr leute ins spiel geholt werden sollen...macht auch sinn, aber wenn blizzard nicht aufpasst, tummeln sich am ende nur noch leute im spiel, bei denen es nur noch um das "so schnell wie möglich" dreht...

ja ok, ich habe drei 70er, die ich mir seit release aufgebaut habe. das ist für mich ein grund zufrieden und ja, einwenig stolz zu sein, weil es halt wirklich schwieriger und aufwändiger war.

wenn aber am ende alles nur noch "locker vom hocker" möglich ist und alles mit "wenig" aufwand erreicht werden kann, dann ist sowas nicht mehr speziell und würde mir in der tat den spass an wow verderben.

wow war früher mal wirklich ein spiel, indem fortschritt und aufstieg etwas ehrgeiziges war und mit einem "guten" gefühl honoriert wurde. wenn das so weitergeht, freuen sich nur noch diejenigen, die sich was drauf einbilden 5 70er zu haben, aber die dazugehörige einstellung nicht vorhanden ist!

meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoshexos (19. Juni 2008)

/sign celticfrost


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2008)

Jaaaa, Reiten mit 30... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was freue ich mich auf den Patch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich können dann alle meine Twinks reiten lernen, besonders freue ich mich da für meine Blutelfen-Hexe... Ross und Schreiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich, hoffentlich wird das nicht wieder zurück genommen. =/


----------



## Frink (19. Juni 2008)

yeeeeha, reiten ab lvl 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich kommen meine unzähligen lvl 25-30 twinks in den Genuss des Reitens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bye Bye lange Laufwege ala Schlingendorntal hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der ermäßigte preis hätte zwar nicht so groß ausfallen müssen, ist eig aber auch egal, denn man schafft ja eh locker 100g mit nem 70er an einem Tag.

Der Wecker ist natürlich auch ein nettes Gimmick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (19. Juni 2008)

30 reiten ist für mich ok... damit will blizzard auch nur das level verschnellern um auf 80 (Mit lichking) zu kommen

die stopuhr ist für mich vollkommen überflüssig... statt das blizz sich gedanken macht wie man mehr buttons für zauber auf den bildschirm bringt kommt son schrott... man wer braucht eine stopuhr in WoW?!?


----------



## Acasso (19. Juni 2008)

reiten ab 30 ist doch voll unnütz da man eig recht schnell von 30 auf 40 levelt ich würde mal sagen das man sich darum kümmern solte das dan fm mal schneller gemacht werden soll, da es eigentlich voll die bestrafung ist von nem 100% schnellen mound auf n 60% fm und dann auch noch von 60% auf 280% ???
ich bin dafür das blizzard  sich mal darüber gedanken machen solte das dan fm gleich auch 100% schnell ist oder vlt auch 120% :-P wobei 100 reichen.


----------



## daLord (19. Juni 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage neben her. Kommt ihr auf den Test-Realm? Ich les überall "...ist aufgespielt worden, und wartet darauf geteste zu werden ..." Ich kann allerdings kein Server in der PTR-Server-Liste finden. In der buffed News steht auch das "erste Spieler von der Tasche berichten" das aber nicht verifiziert werdne kann. Steh ich alos mit meiner PTR-Losigkeit net allein da?


----------



## Acasso (19. Juni 2008)

no ich finde auch nix


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Reiten mit Level 30 ? Ich find das iwie verfrüht.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Taras (19. Juni 2008)

Mein Twink ist grade 34, hoffentlich kommt der Patch bald.
Find ich wunderbar.


----------



## martog (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das Reiten ab 30 nicht in Ordnung. Auf der einen Seite jammern alle darüber das immer mehr 70er neu auftauchen, welche keine Ahnung haben von Ihren Chars haben und gleichzeitig wird gejubelt, wenn Nachzügler das hochkommen leichter haben.
Ich bin eh dafür die Veränderungen wegen der LVL geschwindigkeit wieder rückgängig zu machen. Statt solcher Sachen sollte Blizz mal lieber die massigen Bugs im spiel beseitigen.


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2008)

Nevyr schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Mount ärgert mich sehr.Ich hab jetzt vier 70er und vier mal mußte ich bis lvl40 warten.Und was soll das mit dem Preis?Für mein erstes Mount habe ich lange gespart und meine Twinks haben damals auch jeder eins bekommen.Ich Finde ja das 35g viel zu billig ist und darüber bin ich nicht erfreut.Es sei denn alle ,die den alten Preis zahlen mußten,bekommen den Rest erstattet.Aber das wir Blizzard niemals machen.




Lange sparen? Ich musste noch nie fuer ein Mount sparen weil das Goldniveau genau so ansteigt, dass man locker auf 40/60/70 sich die mounts und das reiten ohne gold zu farmen kaufen kann
und wieso nich freuen? dann kannst mit deinem naechsten twinks halt ehr n mount kaufen FREU dich doch ueber VERSCHNELLERUNGEN des spiels
ehr uninteressant stundenlang nur irgendwo hin und her zu laufen..


----------



## Master170460 (19. Juni 2008)

Naja lvl 30 mounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hmm,  klar entfalen dan die langen lauf wege die ich aber extrem beschissen finde aber warum den neulingen alles in den arsch schieben die solln so spielen wie alle anderen früher auch! Naja were Blizzard schlau gewesen, was ja nich oft der fall ist hätte blizzard das so patchen können das wer schon nen high lvler hat das dan die lvl 30 mounts freigeschaltet werden damit das twinken leichter wird bzw. hätte blizzard Geistermounts mal ins spiel bringen solln, den is so was vom zum kotzen das man xmillionen kilometer als leiche laufen muss, da hätte man auch so ne spetzial ausbildung machen können und extra mount dafür, sowas were mal sehr sinnvoll aber dan klar auch wieder ab dem punkt das wen man nen high lvl dafür haben sollte!
Naja, da is ja noch die Stoppuhr xDD ohhe sowas benutzen auch nur extreme OPFER die kein rl haben um nichts zu verpassen! Und wen gibbet DBM falls man am raiden is und was zu futtern im ofen hat oder so, damit das nich anbrennt aber sonst völliger schwachsinn mal wieder!

________________________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (19. Juni 2008)

Als alter "Reitskill und Gaul für 27 Gold"-Haudegen kann ich die Änderung bezüglich der Zossen nur begrüßen. Was hoffentlich auch die "Wie werde ich bis 40 bei XYZ ehrfürchtig" beseitigt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Stoppuhr brauche ich nicht wirklich, es sei denn, die könnte zeitgesteuert einen Disconnect herbeiführen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (19. Juni 2008)

Mal so eine Frage.
Um wieviel % steigt den das Tempo an bei den Reittieren ab Level 30?

Mfg
Crâshbâsh


----------



## new.liberty (19. Juni 2008)

also 
1. find ichs relativ "§$%&/ das es mounts ab lvl 30 gibt ich hab erst vor kurzem begonnen und mein main char is grad mal lvl 34 und ich hasse es einerseits lange zu laufen aber trotzde man sollte sich sein mount erarbeiten und verdienen.
was mich aber noch stutzi macht is das alle glauben die mounts wären billiger (kann sein das ich mich irre da ich noch nie über 30 war^^) ich läs da nur das die ausbildung billiger wird und nicht das mount ich glaub man braucht beides oder??(sry wenn ich falsch lieg^^)
@crashbash ich glaube das die 30germounts die gleichen sind wie die die es bis jetzt ab 49 gab

2. Ein wecker?? OMFG

wer sowas braucht beweisst doch nur das er jeden bezug zur realität verloren hat und mehr oder minder süchtig is!!!!

so war mal meine meinung

mfg new.liberty


----------



## Acasso (19. Juni 2008)

ich denke mir das so das das 40er mound dann halt für 30er ist und dadurch halt 60% schnell ist währe ja komplet sinarm wenn man ab 30 z.b. n 40% mound bekommt und dann 10 lvl später n 60er oder?!
finde das alles hir eh alles dumm... man solte echt wichtigere sachen ändern und sich nicht um so "kleinichkeiten" kümmern...alle musten warten bis sie 40 sind und das soll auch weiter so sein!


----------



## Mortrisha (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich warte ja noch auf den Tag an dem man mit Stufe 10 schon episch reiten für 50 Silber in den Rachen geworfen bekommt. Dann haben alle faulen Leute plötzlich Lust an WoW und das Spiel wird dreifach so oft verkauft wie jetzt schon. Dumm nur, dass einem dann mit spätestens Level 60 eins auffällt: Spiele ohne Herausforderungen sind stinklangweilig.... Aber spätestens dann macht der ingame- Wecker Sinn. Wer vor Langeweile fast eingeschlafen ist braucht halt einen "deine Pizza verbrennt!"- Weckruf.

Bleibt die Frage: wird Patch 2.4.xyz das Niveau wieder anheben und so den Sinn des Spiels wieder aufleben lassen bevors zu spät ist?


----------



## Shariko (19. Juni 2008)

Ok zum Thema Reiten ab Lvl 30: Das ist eigentlich eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit. Zum einen ist es super, da die eigenen Twinks schneller ans eigene Mount kommen. Zum anderen aber ist es gegenüber den Spielern, die schon von Anfang an dabei sind, unfair, da diese ja erst mit Lvl 40 das erste Mount bekommen haben.
So gesehen kann man sagen, warum sollen Neueinsteiger es leichter haben. als alte Hasen, nur weil erstere später mit dem Spiel angefangen sind? Man könnte sicher Bände damit füllen, aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen^^
So gesehen ist das zwar ein nettes Feature und für Twinks bestimmt gerngesehen, aber man muß auch die andere Seite begutachten, was man selbst damals an Zeit und Gold fürs erste Mount investiert hat und die Bereiche ab Lvl 30 konnte man damals wie heute auch gut zu Fuß erledigen.
Das die Möglichkeit, ab Lvl 30 zu reiten, erst dann freigeschaltet wird, wenn man ein Highlvler besitzt, denke ich, wäre eine sinnvolle Einstellung, denn unsereins hatte damals auch die Arbeit gehabt. Man sollte auch nicht alles für die Neueinsteiger vereinfachen.

Was den Timer angeht: nette Idee, aber im Prinzip könnte man genauso gut eine normale Eieruhr benutzen. Man brauch es im Prinzip nicht, ist aber schön, dass es da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acasso (19. Juni 2008)

Kein "normal" denkender mensch brauch so n "wecker"!
wemm es wichtiger ist im spiel "am leben zu bleiben" anstat das i was in z.b. der küche anbrent der ist docj krank...

wenn man den wecker vlt dazu nurtz das man sagt "gut ich spiele heute 2 stunden und das wars" DANN kann man ihn ja doch i wie gebrauchen 
aber wozu gibt es uhren?! :-D


----------



## Rhokan (19. Juni 2008)

> nochdazu kommt ein npc der haris pilton heißt, dessen doppeldeutigkeit nicht zu übersehen ist. hat blizz es nötig in ein (eigentlich) sehr gutes spiel solch niveaulose promis einzubauen?



die gibts wie schon gesagt seit es BC gibt, aber das is nich der einzige promi in WoW, es gibt auch nen ingi-lehrer der MacDyver heißt und eine Erste Hilfe-Lehrerin names Angelina Werkel

b2t: ich find die neuen änderungen bei sinnvoll, aber über das mount ab stufe 30 freue ich mich besonders


----------



## Thorat (19. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Das ist der letzte *Piep*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun... Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie du deinen Jäger gelevelt hast... Ist noch nicht so lange her... Warst du da nicht auch noch ein "Neuanfänger"? Wieviel hast du für dein Epicmount bezahlt? 600g nicht 1'000g oder? Jaaa, siehste du kriegst auch alles in den "PoPo2 geschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe für mein Flugmount auch 5.2kg bezahlt, irgendwann wird es auch viel billiger werden. Stört mich das? Nicht gross, wo die andern noch mit nem lahmen 60%er rumfliegen musste, konnte ich schon mit 360% speed auf einem Netherdrachen rumdüsen...
Und dass das 60% Mount auf lvl 30 reduziert wird, kommt mir auch nur zu Gute, kann endlich meine 30er twinks schneller laufen lassen, und mal ehrlich, fürchtet ihr euch nicht auch immer, mit euren Twinks lvl 40, 60 und 70 zu werden? Mein Druide wurde neulich 60... Als ich 700g von Main schicken konnte verdarb mir das den Spass...^^ Da sind 35g viel angenehmer.^^

Zum Wecker: Klasse! Den DBM "Pizzatimer" verliere ich immer so schnell aus den Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich kommt dann auch noch ein Sound wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ganzen freue ich mich auf den Patch... Naja, Kriegerbuffs wären jedoch auch schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


I schrieb:


> statt das blizz sich gedanken macht wie man mehr buttons für zauber auf den bildschirm bringt kommt son schrott... man wer braucht eine stopuhr in WoW?!?



_*ICH!!!*_


----------



## Tamirbankatu (19. Juni 2008)

Zwei Herzen schlagen ach in meiner Brust... zum Thema Reiten ab Lvl 30.

Einerseits bin ich froh, dass ich mir mit meinem 24er Twink bald nicht mehr die Hacken ablaufen muss... andererseits find ich es etwas unfair gegenüber meinem Main-Char - der sich 40 Level sein Mount sauer verdienen musste... irgendwie verliert es damit etwas an Wert... mit 30 fängt man ja gerade erst an seinen Charakter auszubilden und ist damit noch fasziniert...danach konnte man sich auf das Mount freuen... jetzt wird die Flaute bis es mit 58 dann in den BC-Bereich geht noch länger.

Ach ja - und als Druide muss ich hier mal meckern - jetzt wollen wir unsere Reisegestalt dann aber bitte auch wie die Schamis ab 25... was sollen wir sonst damit, wenn man mit 30 sowohl Mount, als auch Reisegestalt bekommen kann?


----------



## Thorat (19. Juni 2008)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> was sollen wir sonst damit, wenn man mit 30 sowohl Mount, als auch Reisegestalt bekommen kann?


Du noch viel zu lernen haben kleinder Druide..
Frage: was würde ein Resto Dudu in der Arena OHNE die Reisgestalt machen. Ausser Sterben...
Antwort: Gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das Super! Die 35g kriegt man schnell zusammen und kann so schneller leveln. Die Stoppuhr klingt auch ganz praktisch. Na mal sehen, was das wird.

mfg Arikros


----------



## Thefreakyone (19. Juni 2008)

Einfach super! Ich bin eh ein twinker und das gekrieche nerft einfach tierisch, mein Hexer ist lvl 32 perfekt, schnell aufspielen. Ich hoffe mal das die lvlkurve 60-70 angehoben wird 1-60 find ich inzwischen absolut ok!

Zu der Stoppuhr, braucht man die? bisher gings ohne und... naja wem die Pizza verbrennt, der hätte in den langen Jahren, in denen es WoW giebt, doch villeicht eine anschaffen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nutella (19. Juni 2008)

Also das Mount ab 30 find ich gut so können alle schneller leveln und man bekommt schneller Nachwuchs in der Gilde........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (19. Juni 2008)

Naja Reiten ab 30 ist eher gesagt scheiße, den wir alten Player hatten es schwerer zu lvln oder Geld farmen usw. und dann mit 40 ein Reiter für viel Gold zu kriegen nach langen Farmtagen war eine große Anstrengung und es war auch ein Anreiz für uns, weiter zu farmen und hoffnung usw nicht aufzugeben und was kommt jetzt, Mount ab 30 wozu kriegt den der dudu dann die 30er Gestalt die ist dann überflüssig naja bis auf Arena und PvP aber ab 30 mist, und dann noch 35g das verdient man innerhalb von 12 Minuten Daily das ist ein Witz und wird bestimmt nur gemacht weil sich Twinker beschwert haben das sie es zu scher haben bis 40 zu lvln.
Die Stopuhr finde ich aber noch Ok



Sry wenn das Beleidigend klingt aber finde das einfach nur Scheiße!


----------



## kampfkruemel (19. Juni 2008)

also mir kommt das gerade recht mit dem mount... mein dudu is jetzt 26... is ne gute sache, so geht das leveln noch schneller und ich komm ruck zuck auf 70...

die uhr is ganz nützlich, vorallem, wenn  man wie schon erwähnt ebend noch ne halbe stunde zeit hat... dann verpeilt man die zeit ncih so...


----------



## Seraphimx (19. Juni 2008)

Find den Patch schon jetzt richtig klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem da meine Freundin grad massiv am twinken ist und sie mich damit doch schneller einholen sollte ^^


----------



## Melonni (20. Juni 2008)

Reiten ab lvl 30 ist mal richtig nice, endlich schnell durch Strangle lvln. Und alle die meinen: wir musste bis lvl 40 warten, haufengeld,etc.. Naja ich habe nun 3 70er Chars und nun fast noch einen Schamanen auf 25 und glaubt mir: Ich bin froh wenn das reiten günstiger wird bzw man es eher bekommt
Zu den anderen sachen naja so ne Stoppuhr brauche ich persönlich nicht. Spiele im Fenstermodus mit taskleiste unten daher immer eine uhr im blickfeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gby Melonni


----------



## Dominian (20. Juni 2008)

Je mehr Toplevel-Content, desto schneller gehts insgesamt voran.

Ich sehe es auch mehr als Veränderung, als eine Benachteiligung.

Leider kein Epic Mount mit 50, aber immerhin 30-40 etwas schneller.


----------



## Azilut (20. Juni 2008)

Also, das mit dem Wecker find cih ne klasse Idee. Endlich kann man mal eine Zeit einstellen und sich selbst ne Grenze setzten wie lange man wofür braucht. 

Was nun das mount ab 30 angeht. naja, einerseitz ist das ne klasse Idee doch finde ich das mal wieder alle druiden in den Ar.... gekniffen sind. Wofür ist denn dann noch die Reisegestallt ab 30 gut? Man hätte ja wenigstens, wie bei den Schamanen der Geisterwolf, diese Fähigkeiut auf lvl 20 setzten können aber nein, der Druide ist wieder mal zu kurz gekommen. 

MfG
Azilut


----------



## Aggropip (20. Juni 2008)

also ich finds geil weil ich grad am twinken bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahal (20. Juni 2008)

ich frag mich nur wozu 30??...

Dudu's, Schamanen, Hunter: Klar Reisegestalt no need!

Schurke, Magier: Sprint, Blink

Sprich: Warri, Priester, WL, Pala ohne tempoerhöhende Möglichkeit bis 40....

Ich finde Blizz nimmt noch etwas mehr nostalgie weg, klar "wow super über IMBA twink endlich schneller!!11 pew pwe!" lol? wenn man den vorher wegen dem MOUNT nicht auf 40 gebracht hat war es eh fun twink und wird es auch bleiben. Wie gesagt Blizz denke ich bricht wieder ein wenig World Of Warcraft weg. Wie Stranglethorn Ganking gehört laufen bis 40 dazu imho^^.  Naja... der Wecker ist wie schon oft gesagt, nice to have aber nicht zwingend..


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Stoppuhr: überflüssig 

Ich selbst entscheide, wie viel oder wie wenig Zeit ich in Wow verbringe. 

Reiten ab lvl 30: überflüssig

Ich musste sowohl mit meinem Hauptcharakter, als auch Twink erstmal 80 G hinlegen und bis lvl 40 warten. 

Fazit:
Beides keine positiven Änderungen.


----------



## Garafdîr (20. Juni 2008)

Naja, das mit den Reittieren jetzt auf 30 anstat auf 40 kann man so und so sehen. Mein erster Char ist auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, da jamere ich dem Gold auch nicht her. Aber jetzt habe ich mit meiner Verlobte vor fast 18 lvl uns nen Reittier zugelegt, da ergert mich das schon eher. Wir finde, wenn die schon was wegen den Reittieren machen, dann hätten die sowas machen sollen das man sich egal aus welcher Fraktion ein Reittier zulegen kann. Wie zum Beispiel, das Blutelfen auf den Reittiere reiten können von den Nachtelfen. Und das der Ruf bei einer anderen Rasse nicht so hoch sein muß, damit ich mit meinem Blutelfen auf einem Wolf von den Orcs reiten kann. Und die Preise fürs reiten find ich auch zimmlich happich.
Das mit dem Alarm find ich auch nicht übel. Für mich ist die Sommerzeit, Heuschnupfenzeit, so könnte ich den Alarm immer so einstellen, das ich pünktlich meine medi einähmen muß, oder das meine Sendungen und Serien gleich anfangen.


----------



## Polarfox (20. Juni 2008)

Alos ich finde das mit dem Mount ab 30 gut!

ich bin erst im Februar über ne Komolitonin zu WoW gekommen und musste dann zusehen meine Main auf 70 (im moment auf 66   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kriege. 

Es ist halt gut für den "Nachwuchs" schnell mit den großen mit spielen zu können, ohne dass neue Freunde oder bekannte 2 Jahre warten müssen oder so. 

Ich kann aber auch die verstehen, die sich aufregen, weil sie vom ersten Tag dabei waren, und es da noch wirklich was besonderes gewesen sein wird sich das erste Monut zu erarbeiten. Aber dafür gibts ja andere epische Gegenstände, die nur die erfahrenen Spieler mit Level 70 haben. Ich sage nur FlugMonuts.
nehmt es nicht so schwer sondern seit froh dass es schneller geht 70 zu werden. Vor allem Gilden mit Nachwuchsproblemen sollten sich freuen.


----------



## Kasthor (20. Juni 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Wie haltet Ihr davon, dass Reittiere ab Patch 2.4.3 mit Stufe 30 erhältlich sind?




Schön und gut - früher reiten, schneller leveln, low-level-farming leicht gemacht...

Das sind doch alles Maßnahmen, um Neueinsteiger anzulocken, weil die Luft raus ist; ein sicheres Anzeichen, dass Blizzard nichts Neues mehr einfällt.

Aber egal, wenn schon das Einsteigen und Twinken dermaßen simplifiziert wird, dann hätte ich einen Wunsch für Patch 2.4.4:

Einstieg mit Level 60 Full-T3-Equipped, damit man sich gar nicht mehr anstrengen muss...


----------



## DocFloppy (20. Juni 2008)

Wahnsinn wie der blanke Neid und die eigene Missgunst gegenüber anderen hier so aus manchem herausbricht.

Wer seit anbeginn dabei ist und regelmäßig spielt, der weiß doch inzwischen schon garnicht mehr wohin mit seinem Gold. Deswegen bietet ja Blizz jetzt auch den ganzen teuren Krempel an, siehe Schmuck.

Da werden dann 4x1200 Gold für ein paar mehr Taschenplätze rausgehauen, aber wenn ein "Neuling" sich ab Lvl 30 ein Mount für 35Gold kaufen kann, dann is das der Untergang im Land der Sch#anzvergleicher und Über-Pro-Gamer....
Habt keine Angst Leute, Ihr habt auch weiterhin den Längsten. Wer vor nem Monat mit WoW begonnen hat, der wird mehrere Jahre "Erfolg" den Ihr in Eurem Ersatzleben "erarbeitet" habt sicher nicht aufholen können.

Ich find die Änderungen in Ordnung. Ob Mount mit 30 oder 40 spielt, da man ja nun in der Tat flotter vorankommt, auch nicht mehr die große Rolle, ist aber im Hinblick auf das nächste Addon und max.LVL 80 sinnvoll für Neulinge. Die Stoppuhr/Timer is ein nettes Feature aber ich hab eh ne Uhr neben dem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit.


----------



## Morbat (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde mit 30 Reiten ist ok, aber "nur 35 Gold" ist gegenüber den anderen nicht fair, ich habe viel Zeit gebraucht bis ich die 100 Gold zusammen hatte und war richtig stolz drauf.

Reiten mit Lvl 30 ok aber dann die selben kosten


----------



## Winara (20. Juni 2008)

DocFloppy Spricht mir aus der Seele!

Wenn ich das hier so lese.... Hat wohl fast jeder mit allen Taschenplätzen belegt, 500 Gold im Säckel, Blauem/Lila-Equip, usw. angefangen.

Habt ihr alle euren 1. Char vergessen? 

Oder wusstet ihr sofort: Ah so kann ich nen Großteil Gegner umgehen, das Ziel ist da und da?
Ich habe manchmal Stunden an einer Quest gehockt mit meinem 1. Char. Im Gegensatz zu heute.

Morbat:
Wenn du bis auf 40 "solange" gespart hast...... Wie willst du es dann bis 30 schaffen auf knapp 100 Gold zu kommen? Und gehe bei meiner Frage von einem kompletten Neueinsteiger aus! Nicht von einem Main-gesponserten Twink.

Nebenher bemerkt: Interessanter wäre es die Rufstufe zum Erwerb der normlen Reittiere einer anderen Fraktion auf Respektvoll zu senken. 
30/40er= Respektvoll, 60er= Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Thyia (20. Juni 2008)

Ja, eine tolle Zeit war das, als man noch die 100g für sein Ross geblecht hat und dafür ordentlich sparen musste. Ich weiss noch wie ich bei meinem ersten Charakter schon mit Level 30 angefangen habe zu sparen. Tolle Erinnerungen, und gut das sich das Spiel weiter entwickelt, denn heute spart man auf epische Flugmounts und der erste Reitskill ist unbedeutend geworden. Das leveln geht zum Glück auch schneller bis 60, denn wer will sich schon ewig in der alten Welt aufhalten, wenn doch bald das zweite Addon erscheint und es schon lange genug dauert bis ein neuer Spieler / Twink Level 80 erreicht. Es wird irgendwie auch von den meisten Leuten vergessen das das Spiel Spaß macht und nicht nur arbeit war, die man leisten musste und bei der man verlangt, das jeder dies machen sollte. Hey, ihr hattet ein Erfolgserlebnis, einen gewissen Stolz, als ihr mit 40 dieses Mount kaufen konntet. Ihr wart stolz als ihr das Level 60-Cap erreichtet. Neulinge werden sich eher erst bei dem epischen Reittier und Level 70 auf die Schulter klopfen.

Ob Level 30 oder Level 40, ob 35 oder 100g ist doch egal. 100g sind auch nur eine Runde Daily-Quest auf der Insel, 30 Minuten Arbeit. Für einen Level 30 Neuling muss auch hier gespart werden. Und toll für einen Spieler, der episches Reiten gewöhnt ist.

Alles hervorragend und die Stopuhr ist auch super. Für jede Pizza, jeden Termin und auch für viele Bosse.


----------



## Zefrion (20. Juni 2008)

reiten von 40 auf 30 is müll, was macht die reisegestalt vom dudu dann? -> müll
un wenn das schon sein muss, warum dann nurnoch 35g???

die uhr, kann man halten wie man will-ich kann mir auch so den wecker stellen....


----------



## diablo36 (20. Juni 2008)

na englich mal was gutes für meine twinks da kann ich ja schneller 70er werden.

ok hätte mir noch paar andere sachen gewünst die ja nie kommen werden leider 

aba die sind auf denn richtigen weg langsam das mann schneller lvl kann duch reiten ist ja wohl bekannt allen 
die laufer q sind das nervende was es giebt  für ein der net reiten kann 


lg 
svenbln


----------



## Dissection von Kel°Thuzad (20. Juni 2008)

Ich finds nicht so den burner.... grad 40 geworden und dann sowas >.< dreck!


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juni 2008)

Huhu
Geb ich doch meine Meinung auch mal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die Idee mit Reitmounts für Lvl 30 generell Klasse, wenn ich mir vorstelle wie nervend es ist mit Level 33 von Tarens Mühle zu den Feldern zu laufen - Mobs zu killen - wieder zurückzulaufen - Quest abzugeben und neue holen - wieder zu den Feldern zu laufen...
Das einzigste was wohl den Spass daran mindert ist dass ich mir nur vorstellen kann, dass die Dinger richtig richtig lahm sind, aber immerhin besser als zu Fuß ^-^

Zu der Stoppuhr.. wusste gar nicht dass so etwas eingeführt werden soll, aber warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So können alle in zA ihren Timer nachvollziehen oder in Kara einfach mal testen wie schnell man denn ist. Und das mit der Pizza ist ja auch mal ne Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long =)


----------



## Borberat (20. Juni 2008)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> 35g kostet das dann???? wir mussten mit 40 auch viel mehr bezahlen das is ja mal der letzte dreck!!!



HEUL DOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ist docg shice egal, hab vor BC WoW gozockt viel geraidet und das erste was ich in der Scherbenwelt bekam
war ein Ring der besser als mein epischer aus AQ20 war!

Und ist doch egal ob dein Reittier 90g gekostet hat, du sparst das G doch auch wenn du dir jetzt noch nen Twink hochzockst.
Was annderes macht doch eh keinen Sinn, die High end epics sind mit WotL eh wieder Crap, also kannst du bis dahin nur aus 
Spaß raiden, heroicinis die nach dem 40. mal nur noch nerven weglassen, und mal ne neue Klasse zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (20. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huhu
> Geb ich doch meine Meinung auch mal ab
> 
> 
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Feldern des Hügellands ist aber lvl 21-27^^


----------



## Devilyn (20. Juni 2008)

Find ich GEIL werd ich meine Shadow Priest wohl dochmal weiter zoggn^^

btw Stoppuhr könnt ich jetz gebrauchen aber mein ofen piept ja zum glück wenn fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (20. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich ist es doch vollkommen egal, ob man nun sein Mount mit lvl30 oder mit lvl40 für 35g oder 100g bekommt. Ich twinke gern und hab jetzt grade mit einem neuen Char auf einem neuen Server begonnen. Mittlerweile ist mein Schurke lvl16 und hat 87g in der Tasche... Wer sich mit dem Spielprinzip auskennt und weiß, dass fast jeder Twink von nem 70er durch die Daily-Goldschwemme finanziert wird, weiß auch dass man einfach irgendwelche Mats für Berufe zu absolut überteuerten Preisen ins Ah stellen kann und das Mount ist kein großes Problem mehr.
Natürlich kann ich mich noch an die Zeit erinnern, als ein heute "normales" Epicmount auf lvl 60 noch ein Prestigeobjekt war, dass nur die wenigsten hatten. Als das Mount noch deutlich mehr als das Reiten gekostet hat und man für jede Fraktion extra reiten lernen mußte. Damals hatte ich wohlweislich mit einer Klasse begonnen, bei der das Reiten eingebaut war. So konnte ich mich auch schon eher auf ein Mount schwingen als meine Freunde (ich hatte mit lvl 40 grademal 75g zusammen, hätte also noch ewig farmen müssen fürs reiten lernen). 
Für meine Twinks empfinde ich das als sehr angenehm, grade auf neuen Servern. Für Neueinsteiger sehe ich auch nichts negatives, wer mich fragt, dem geb ich halt Tips, wie sie schnell an Kohle kommen und man liest auf diese Weise seltener im Gildenchat das berühmte:"Kann mir jemand 100g leihen, damit ich reiten lernen kann?"

Und zur Uhr... nett aber ich brauch sie nicht, bin stolzer Besitzer mehrerer dieser Dinger in Rl und da funktionieren sie alle sehr gut, sogar in unmittelbarer Nähe zu meinem Computer geben sie nicht plötzlich den Geist auf. Und deren Funktion wirkt sich auch auf die Spielzeit aus. Wenn also eine Eieruhr klingelt weiß ich, dass mein Chateaubriand fertig ist (wer ißt schon Tk-Pizza? Pizza klingelt bei einem echten WoWler an der Tür!)


----------



## Kromtuq (20. Juni 2008)

Das ist fantastisch von Blizz, endlich kommt man schneller voran, um neue wunderbar designte Welten zu entdecken und die Preissenkung von 100G auf 35G ist bemerkenswert. Somit mehr Spielspaß und langweiliges Laufen gehört schneller der Vergangenheit an.
Ich selbst habe nie 100G erreicht und das mit LV44 (Hexer), weil man doch immer soviel ausgeben muß im AH oder beim Lehrer.
Da ich vor kurzem erst LV 40 geworden bin, kommt diese Änderung für mich zu spät, aber was solls, sich darüber aufzuregen und zu schimpfen oder Anderen es nicht zu gönnen, ist doch sehr primitiv, wenigstens freuen sich meine Twinks. Es spornt mich an mit ihnen weiterzuspielen.
Schön, daß auch endlich mal der Hexer aufgewertet wird, ich hoffe es kommt noch mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Vorredner gibt also zu, daß er zu überteuerten Preisen ins AH einstellt!!!, damit sollte man sich nicht rühmen. Er ist bestimmt ein Ally - bäh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit LV16, was willst denn da schon an Mats herstellen, das man überteuert anbieten kann und mit farmen...wohl kaum?! 
(Lowlevel Mats sind für Spieler, die sich die überteuerten Preise leisten können, weil sie higlevel sind, nicht brauchbar.) Also unglaubwürdig ohne sponsoring! 
Ich finde es ja schon schlimm, daß sich der Kapitalismus sich auch schon inGame breitgemacht hat.

@Borberat 
*Noob!* Man kann die "Felder des Hügellands" auch mit LV33 machen, das ist nicht verboten und laufen tut man auch mit 33, genauso wie mit LV21-27! (noch)  ^^"

Zurück zum Thema -  die Uhr ist fast überflüßig, ich kann mir doch selber ein Wecker stellen...demnach nur eine lustige Zusatzfunktion, die eigentlich niemand braucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (20. Juni 2008)

Zefrion schrieb:


> reiten von 40 auf 30 is müll, was macht die reisegestalt vom dudu dann? -> müll
> un wenn das schon sein muss, warum dann nurnoch 35g???
> 
> die uhr, kann man halten wie man will-ich kann mir auch so den wecker stellen....







Thorat schrieb:


> Du noch viel zu lernen haben kleinder Druide..
> Frage: was würde ein Resto Dudu in der Arena OHNE die Reisgestalt machen. Ausser Sterben...
> Antwort: Gar nix
> 
> ...




Soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Und was ich am meisten fasziniert... Warum meckern alle das der Preis so niedrig ist? 35 Gold ist doch noch "viel" wenn man die 1 Gold für das 40er Pala / Hexenmeister Mount betrachtet. Darüber wird sich aber natürlich nicht aufgeregt. Ich glaube 80% der Leute hier sind so Egoistisch das man es den Neueinsteigern nicht gönnt schon ab LVL 30 ihr Mount zu haben. Zumal eure und meine Twinks doch auch davon Profitieren. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Nick1414 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das Einführen der ersten Mounts ab Stufe 30 wirklich nützlich,
weil mir die Spanne zwischen Stufe 30 und 40 doch immer recht langwierig vorkam.
World of Walking ist also besonders in Verbindung mit den Levels 30-40 ein passender Begriff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist egal, ob ich damals noch bis Stufe 40 zu warten hatte,
denn ich hatte anfangs auch noch nicht den Comfort der Raidsymbole in Instanzen oder dem automatischen Raidbeitritt in BGs...
Für mich heißt das Mount ab 30 wieder Spaß am Twinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die Stoppuhr angeht:
Ich bin genau der Kandidat,
der sich vor einem Instanzgang oder beim Farmen gerne mal ne Pizza in die Röhre schiebt
(die mein Ofen dann meist in Urkohle transmutieren würde, wäre ich nicht im letzten Moment aufgesprungen und in die Küche gerannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Passt mir also ganz gut in den Kram.
Auch wenn ich mal zwischendurch eine Stunde Zeit für PvP habe und anschließend irgendwohin muss,
bietet sich der Countdown an,
denn dann erspart man sich den dauernden, panischen Blick auf die Uhr und damit bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles in Allem ist mein Fazit:
Ich hätte ohne diese Änderungen leben können, empfange sie aber trotzdem mit offenen Armen!

Cheers


----------



## Bighorn (20. Juni 2008)

Ob nun Reiten mit 30 oder 40 ist doch echt egal.
Denn im Vergleich zu einem epischen Flugtier ist das einfache reiten auch wieder viel zu langsamm und man wünscht sich ein schnelleres Reittier her nur weil man die schnelle Reiseform von seinem Main gewohnt ist.
Aber heute hat eben keiner mehr Geduld ...

Eine Stoppuhr, wer braucht denn so was !!! Für Respawn in Instanzen gibt es addons. Aber auch ein einfacher Blick auf die Uhr sollte eigentlich genügen.
Aber gut, wers nicht braucht muß es ja nicht nutzen ... ich werde sie ganz sicher nicht brauchen.


----------



## Thafish (20. Juni 2008)

Das Reiten ab 30 find ich ne gute Sache ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sich einige Leute darüber aufregen ist logisch.
Ich für mein Teil, würde auch wütend werden wenn einfach mal der Preis und die Stufe runtergesetzt werden wenn ich da schon längst hindrüber weg wäre ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wiederrum die langen wege die man zurück legen muss/kann werden ziemlich verkürzt !
Will mal an den Dämmerwald denken den man 3-4 mal hin und her rennen muss ...
Also Klasse Idee !

Die Uhr ist nicht schlecht ...
Wenn man nen wichtigen Termin hat einfach einsetellen und gut ist !


----------



## Neuhaus (20. Juni 2008)

Azilut schrieb:


> Also, das mit dem Wecker find cih ne klasse Idee. Endlich kann man mal eine Zeit einstellen und sich selbst ne Grenze setzten wie lange man wofür braucht.
> 
> Was nun das mount ab 30 angeht. naja, einerseitz ist das ne klasse Idee doch finde ich das mal wieder alle druiden in den Ar.... gekniffen sind. Wofür ist denn dann noch die Reisegestallt ab 30 gut? Man hätte ja wenigstens, wie bei den Schamanen der Geisterwolf, diese Fähigkeiut auf lvl 20 setzten können aber nein, der Druide ist wieder mal zu kurz gekommen.
> 
> ...




Joa Dudus sollten ma wieder büschn gepusht werden vll. nurnoch instant 10k Heal crits im laufen und mit 1,3k Healboni?^^
Ne also ich find das im Prinzip net schlecht mit reiten ab 30, is wirklich nicht schlecht für´s Twinken... und die Dudus haben ihre Reisegestalt immernoch für Arena oder PvP für Was sies auch immer nutzen wollen, außerdem hatten einige Klassen (unter anderm die armen Priest *whine*^^) 0 Chance vor 40% nen schnelleres Lauf/Reittempo zu erreichen.

Das mit der Stoppuhr... naja ich mein wenn man will kann man auch auf die Uhr schaun oder nen Addon zieh was auch nicht nen wirklicher Aufwand is aber man wird sehn was sicher ergibt (fände nen ingame Respawn Timer ma mega geil).

Schurken Nerv find ich im Prinzip gut:

Arena 2on2 nurnoch ich und ein Schurke Leben, ich (auf Grund meiner einzigartigen Fähigkeit zu heilen) auf 100% HP er auf um die 20%
Der erbitterte Kampf geht los. 
Der Schurke geht auf 5% ich bin noch am Leben! (ungewöhnlich)
*BAM* Mantel der Schatten 
*BAM* Entrinnen
*BAM* Von der Schippe Springen
*BAM* Klingenwirbel
*BAAAAAM* --> Tod

Hoff ma das wenigstens das ewige 10er Crit gedüdele aufhört und man den Schurken einigemaßen Killn kann.

Sonst lassen wir ma den Patch auf uns zukommen (weiß schon wer wann er online geht?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 So Far Bero


----------



## fennychan (20. Juni 2008)

reiten ab 30 is doch gut. nur weil ihr es anderen nich gönnt rum maulen:/
und das es wenig gold kostet is doch klar
als ich mit meinem ersten char 40 wurde und noch keine ahnung vom game hatte und wie ich gold mache konnte ich mir das mount garnich leisten ich musste mir etwas geld leihen.
Ich glaube kaum das ein neuanfänger der keine hilfe durch andere 100 gold auf level 30 hat

der timer is ok nich notwendig aber ganz nett manchmal vergeht die zeit halt doch recht schnell wenn man in game ist ^^


----------



## Garafdîr (20. Juni 2008)

Noch mal auf meinem ersten Eintrag von mir zurück zu kommen, wegen alle Reittiere für alle Rassen. Die Reittiere für die Untoten sollten dann auch so abgeendert werden das die wie die Pferde sein sollten. So wie zum Beispiel, ein Untoter- Wolf, Vogel, Zigenbock, Raptor, Sebelzahntieger, usw.


----------



## BANDiC00T (20. Juni 2008)

REALITY-CHECK!

@ all die "Aber ich musste noch 100G zahlen und durfte auch erst mit lvl40 reiten"-Heuler: Tja, vor einem halben Jahr hat ein Käufer für den gleichen Lap-Top oder PC sicher noch 3x soviel gezahlt, als ein anderer, der ihn heute kauft. Wer vor 5 Jahren eine Digi-Cam gekauft hat, hat noch 10x soviel gezahlt, wie jemand, der sich heute eine kauft. Welch eine Frechheit der Hersteller im Laufe der Zeit die Produkte einfach billiger anzubieten... und teilweise sogar noch zusätzlich zu verbessern... Geht ja garnicht.

Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen, dass Geld verdienen will. Ein neues Add-on steht an. Die "Casuals" werden im Vergleich zu den Hardcore-Spielern immer mehr. Wodurch wird Blizzard also mehr Geld einnehmen? Sicherlich nicht dadurch, dass sie Neulingen kurz vor einem Add-on den Einstieg erschweren...

Also hört doch endlich auf rumzuheulen. Mir kommt echt ständig das "Früher war alles besser"-Lied von den Hosen in den Sinn. "ich bin noch keine 60, und ich bin auch nicht nah dran..." Und das dürfte der Mehrheit der WOW-Spieler genauso gehen.
Und ein Produkt orientiert sich, wenn es Gewinn erwirtschaften will... Na? ... Richtig, an der MEHRHEIT!

Reiten ab Lvl30 ist klasse. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich bin dafür, dass auch Flugmounts früher verfügbar gemacht werden... passend dazu dann ab Lvl60. So hat man auch weiterhin ein erreichbares Ziel. 40 Lvl dazwischen, vorallem die Durststrecke 60-70 ist einfach zu lange. Es ist schließlich ein SPIEL und soll SPASS machen. Wer WOW als Arbeit ansieht, durch die man sich quälen muss um dies oder das zu erhalten, der hat eindeutig was verwechselt.

Also: beide Daumen hoch und ein ganz großes DANKE an Blizzard, dafür dass WoW stetig weiterentwickelt und durch solche Vereinfachungen auch stetig attraktiv für Neueinsteiger gehalten wird. Denn die "alten" sind ja nur am rumheulen, und "spielen nimmer mit".


----------



## Toxit (20. Juni 2008)

was ich sagen muss zu  Patch 2.4.3 


Reiten:ab lvl 30 ? nee sorry aber dan müssten alle leute AB lvl 40 die ihr reitmount schon haben ihr kohle wieder bekommen !!!
weil ich habe jetzt nähmlich mein letzte twink sein mount gekauft... 
und meine anderen 4 x 70 musste ich auch zahlen und ich finde es echt eine frechheit von wow ... 
und wenn ich überlege was ich mich abgehetzt habe meine erstes mount zu kaufen ... ich habe jedes silber stück zweimal 
umgedreht !!! um nur endlich zu reiten !!!! also ich finde es sollte so bleiben wie es jetzt ist sollen die anderen sich auch abhetzten 
wie wir alten gamer ... finde ich einfach nicht koreckt... für die leute die es super finden .... die meisten haben doch noch nicht mal
 70 so wie es mir vorkommt.... p.s: dann könnten die auch die ep flugmount gleich auf 2500 g setzten .... so währe es gerecht... 
und die leute die alle ein flugmount haben die hälft der kohle wiederbekommen weil 5000g ist schon eine summe... die sich nicht jeder 
gleich leisten kann alleine wegen sein beruf ... 

zum Lvl: hmm ich lese nur hier ... dan können die alle schneller lvl bla bla bla habe ich mich getäucht oder ist wow kein *Online-Rollenspiel*??
das sagt doch eigendlich die spiel beschreibung ... das es ein rollenspiel ist wo man sich was erarbeiten muss...
und für die leute die nur lvl wollen warum lvl sucht euch doch ein Test realm 
da braucht ihr nicht mehr lvln .... und könnt mit einen 70 durch die welt von world of warcraft herrumspringen... 


ich bin sehr stolz auf meine charakters... das ich die so gut eq bekommen habe usw und ich glaube ich spreche für die hälfte von WOW 
das es so bleiben sollte weil die kleinen haben ja jetzt schon ein vorteil vor uns "großen"...

Timeuhr: ja also wichtig finde ich sie nicht da ich ja neben mir eine uhr zu stehen habe und wenn ich pizza essen oder duschen gehen will dan
steh ich eh nur in den hauptstädte rum warte auf post oder mache nebenbei schnell beruf oder schloßknacken... oder unterhalte mich für paar
minuten noch mit meiner gilde (mir ist es noch nicht passiert das ich irgendwas verpasst habe ... z.b pizza angebrant ist oder sonstiges...)


wer fehler findet kann sie behalten weil mir das wayne ist solange man es noch lesen kann ist alles I.O 


Grüße 
Toxit...


----------



## Toxit (20. Juni 2008)

> all die "Aber ich musste noch 100G zahlen und durfte auch erst mit lvl40 reiten"-Heuler: Tja, vor einem halben Jahr hat ein Käufer für den gleichen Lap-Top oder PC sicher noch 3x soviel gezahlt, als ein anderer, der ihn heute kauft. Wer vor 5 Jahren eine Digi-Cam gekauft hat, hat noch 10x soviel gezahlt, wie jemand, der sich heute eine kauft. Welch eine Frechheit der Hersteller im Laufe der Zeit die Produkte einfach billiger anzubieten... und teilweise sogar noch zusätzlich zu verbessern... Geht ja garnicht.



ja aber da war man immer auf den neusten stand..ausserdem hast du 2 jahre gara auf dein einkauf... also mach es doch wie ich tausch es wieder ein ...


----------



## Assandra (20. Juni 2008)

Jetz hab ich gerade Level 39 erreicht und freu mich wie blöd aus Mount, und nun DAS.
Gemein Gemein Gemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigendlich freu ich mich ja für alle, die erst Level 30 sind und sich jetzt auf ein Mount freuen können, 
aber für Spieler die sich erst vor ein paar Tagen oder Wochen das "alte" Mount gekauft haben, ist das 
echt gemein. Hätten sie noch ein wenig gewartet, hätten sie ewig viel Gold gespart.

Zusätzlich finde ich es ein wenig .... langweilig ... das Blizz das Leveln immer einfach und schneller gestaltet.
Früher hat man sich über jedes erreichtes Level rießig gefreut, und die großen 10er waren ein Grund durchs 
Zimmer zu hüpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt hat man mit 4-5 Quests ein Level erreicht, auch verpasst man dadurch viele Instanzen, weil man einfach zu
schnell steigt um sie noch besuchen zu können (müssen).


Der Ingame-Wecker ist schon ok, bestimmt ganz praktisch.


----------



## Thefreakyone (20. Juni 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Naja Reiten ab 30 ist eher gesagt scheiße, den wir alten Player hatten es schwerer zu lvln oder Geld farmen usw. und dann mit 40 ein Reiter für viel Gold zu kriegen nach langen Farmtagen war eine große Anstrengung und es war auch ein Anreiz für uns, weiter zu farmen und hoffnung usw nicht aufzugeben und was kommt jetzt, Mount ab 30 wozu kriegt den der dudu dann die 30er Gestalt die ist dann überflüssig naja bis auf Arena und PvP aber ab 30 mist, und dann noch 35g das verdient man innerhalb von 12 Minuten Daily das ist ein Witz und wird bestimmt nur gemacht weil sich Twinker beschwert haben das sie es zu scher haben bis 40 zu lvln.
> Die Stopuhr finde ich aber noch Ok
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh net wie man mount ab 30 scheisse finden kann, ich freu mich für die dies sich schneller hohlen können  ich spiel auch seid release und finde nicht das es jetz eine grausame strafe is!


----------



## ReNaMoN (20. Juni 2008)

Ihr sagt dauernd mit ein paar Dailys ist das schnell besorgt...
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das die Änderung auch für Leute ist die KEINEN 70er haben?
Die können keine Dailys machen...
Gut ich fänds auch besser wenn ich mir das Mount erst mit 40 holen könnte...
An WoW wird eh zuviel vom alten Content "verbessert" mehr EP dann hier ein 30er Mount...
Was kommt als nächstes?Instant 70 +T6/S3 damit man sagen kann:Hey ich habe S3...Huch du ja auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehr sinnlos das ganze...


----------



## Mathsn (20. Juni 2008)

Ok ich seh das mal so: Reiten mit 30 ist geil, wegen Twink und son scheiß, aber sehen wir das so. Das ist ungefähr so wie bei cheats bei Spielen. Am Anfang denkst du "Boah geil, geht ja alles viel schneller und macht voll Laune", aber nach dem 2x mal denkt man dann "Ja und ?".
 Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass es scheiße ist, dass ich so lage gebraucht hab und dass den anfängern/Twinks alles einfacher gemacht wird. Gut für die Twinks ja, aber ich denke, dass den Anfängern was weggenommen wird. Ich weiß noch wie stolz ich mit meinem ersten Char. war als ich mir mit 40 mein Mount verdient habe. Solche Erflogsmomente gibts dann garnicht mehr. (Davon, dass WoW dann von wannabe 70igern überschwemmt wird, die nie wirklich gespielt haben überschwemmt wird, will ich garnicht anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und die Eieruhr ist richtig geil: Ich mein dass passiert jedem, dass er mal die Zeit vergisst, weil gerade was richtig Spaß macht oder spannend ist, da ist sowas sicher praktisch. Jeder der behauptet das das nur für Süchtlinge wäre, soll mir beweisen, dass er bei etwas noch nie die Zeit vergessen hat.


----------



## Tollaner (20. Juni 2008)

Wie in euren News über die Patchänderungen geschrieben steht:
"_Selbst heute ist ein Reittier nicht nur reines Fortbewegungsmittel, sondern auch ein Statussymbol, ein Zeichen des Erfolgs und der zunehmenden Macht eines Helden. _"
So sollte es auch bleiben. Man sollte sich schon bis zu Level 40 vorarbeiten, um in den Genuss eines Reittiers kommen zu können. Sonst könnte man genauso gut die Flugmounts auch schon ab 68 (nicht nur für Druiden) oder sogar _noch_ früher bereitstellen und die Kosten senken! Da würden sich doch noch viel mehr Spieler freuen und das Leveln würde doch auch viel schneller gehen. (/Sarkasmus aus)
Einerseits ist es vielleicht ganz schön, wenn man früher ein schnelles Fortbewegungsmittel hat.
Allerdings muss ich einigen Vorpostern zustimmen, dass der "Trend" zum "immer schneller werden" doch etwas ausartet.
Die Senkung der Kosten auf 35 Gold ist auch eine Frechheit. Gut, wenn man die Kosten um vielleicht 10 Gold gesenkt hätte, wäre das noch akzeptabel, aber das ist wirklich schon heftig. (Hier passt wohl die Bemerkung: "WIR mussten auch mit 40 unsere 100 Gold zahlen!")
Zusätzlich wird die Reisegestalt des Druiden ziemlich nutzlos. Wenn man nun schon ab 30 auf sein Mount steigen kann, wer will da noch als Tier rumlaufen, das 20% langsamer ist? Den "PvP-Nutzen" der Gestalt lasse ich mal jetzt außer Acht...

Wenn Blizzard nun Änderungen für Charaktere im "Low-Level"-Bereich anstellt, dann sollten sie sich vielleicht auf ein paar andere Dinge konzentrieren. Zum Beispiel gibt es noch einige Orte, die mit etwas Leben gefüllt werden könnten... (Uldum?); oder ein paar mehr Gegenstandssets für Level 20-50?


Die Stoppuhr im Spiel. Naja, vielleicht ganz praktisch, aber man kommt sicher auch ohne aus, ist also jetzt nicht unbedingt DAS Feature schlechthin.


----------



## schmiedemeister (20. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon da man mit twinks endlich schneller vorankommen kann und man nicht immer endloslang gehen muss.
Und zum timer, mir ist schoneinmal die badewanne übergelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passiert mir nie wieder....


----------



## turageo (20. Juni 2008)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> 35g kostet das dann???? wir mussten mit 40 auch viel mehr bezahlen das is ja mal der letzte dreck!!!



Das Argument ist doch Mist. Nur weil wir mehr bezahlt haben? Na und? Dann ist es jetzt eben nicht mehr so.
Etwas anderes wäre, wenn Blizz sagen würde alle die nach 01.01.2008 angefangen haben zu spielen müssen
nur noch 35g zahlen. Das wäre eine Ungleichbehandlung - alles andere ist nur eine simple Änderung...  

Ich finds fürs Twinken ganz praktisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T (21. Juni 2008)

ich würde es mal so sehen stoppuhr ja wers braucht na gut, aber dat mit lvl30 ist echt als wenn man dat mount geschenkt bekommt, ich finde da verliert es wirklich seinen stellenwert, dagegen wirken die darauffolgenden mounts speziell das epic fm mit seinen 5200G arg überteuert, also ich finde da wurde einfach am falschen ende gespart^^


----------



## Freddikrüger (21. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also liebe WOW spieler, WAS SOLL DEN  NOCH ALLES LEICHTER WERDEN?

Es reicht doch schon das in der alten Welt alles leichter geworden ist ( Ini´s). vor allen ini´s der alten Welt wurden die Elite Mobs auf non-Elite runtergesetzt.
Errinnert euch an Gnome als Bsp. wie sehr wurde diese Ini verflucht, da sie auch schwer war und jetzt? Tschja jetzt geht man nur noch so durch als wäre nix. total einfach geworden die ini.
Uldaman ist billig geworden.
Jetzt sollen die Mounts  auch noch früher kommen. Warum? Sollen die anderen doch auch laufen, so wie jeder es tun musste. Habt ihr keine Zeit mehr?
Ich muss einigen rcht geben wenn Blizz es noch einfacher macht durch zu spielen, dann wird das spiel langweilig, denn wo is da noch der ehrgeiz.

demnächst kann man auch noch Black Tempal mit Gladdi zeugs durch gehen wie?

Und wenn Mount mit 30 dann aber weiterhin der selbe Preis. Denn sollen sich die spieler doch bemühen daran zu kommen.

Desweiteren wenn das spiel immer leichter wird zieht es auch Kiddis an die gerade mal wissen wie man vor und zurück läuft. Und Kiddis die eh ein das Spiel schon verderben
davon gibt es mehr als genug


----------



## AmyD (21. Juni 2008)

Also das reiten mit level 30 und dann auch noch so günstig find ich schwachsinn, damit wird nur die Faulheit der Spieler gefördert, weil sie nicht mehr großartig farmen müssen. statt dem hätten sie mal lieber die alten Reittiere wieder ins Spiel bringen sollen die ich (und auch andere) viel Schöner finden als die neuen, ausserdem geb es dann mehr auswahl und dadurch eine größere Vielzahl an Reittieren, was auch das Bild in WOW positiv verändern würde.
Stoppuhr find ich überflüssig.


----------



## Laberer Blub (21. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde die idee von Blizz mit der Stopuhr ziemlich überflüssig was einfach für Leute ist die das RL vernachlässigen und WoW anderen dingen vorziehen.

Reiten ab lvl30 für 35g .....naja ist wie oft gesagt wurde wirklich nur für schnelleres vorrankommen und keine erarbeitete Leistung wie man auf lvl40 leisten musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denen die nur twinks spielen, weil WoW so ausgelegt ist das man als normaler Spieler net viel erreichen kann, weil man nicht das Equip hat/bekommen kann, ist es vllt gut aber trotzdem nur eine Sache die nie und nimmer notwendig ist.
Naja wir werden sehen was Blizz alles verändert, doch ich muss sagen WoW hat bei mir viel positives Ansehen verloren und ich muss sagen es ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher.

lg Leechung


----------



## musssein (21. Juni 2008)

beides super!

hatte vorher schon alarmclock...jetzt wieder ein addon weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impavidus (21. Juni 2008)

hiho 

naja ich finde reiten ab 30 is schon in ordnung für die die grad mit wow angefangen haben und auch noch schnell auf die 70 kommen wollen, anders herum finde ich es nervig weil die jenigen die sich durchquälen mussten jetzt in einer art und weise entäuscht werden und sich denken "hätten die das nicht eher machen können" !!!
zum anderen ist die reisegestallt beim dudu nun überflüssig die man mit 30 bekommt!!!!

zu dem ig wecker der ist mir egal weil ich die g15 tastatur von logi habe und man da einen countdown einstellen kann bzw stoppuhr und ausserdem gibt es nach meinem wissen ein countdown bzw. stoppuhr addon also naja da streiten sich die geister

wo ich grad zu geister komme anstatt das blizz für lvl 30 schon die mounths gemacht hat wann kommt endlich mal das mounth das man als geist beschwören kann das man endlich mal schneller zu seiner leiche kommt das wäre doch mal ne gute einführung.. manchmal liegt man soweit von seiner leiche entfernt das man ca. 10 min zu seiner leiche braucht z.b. wenn man in brt stirbt oder so ... is halt nur son gedanke 

mfg imp


----------



## Reimbi (21. Juni 2008)

Super, nie wieder verbrannte Pizza. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /ironie off!
 oida nun bekommst ja alles in den arsch geschoben....jeder gimp kommt an gutes equip ohne sein können beweisen zu müssen. ende vom lied: thx blizz ich hör auf mit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . is  ja  zum kotzen


----------



## Arquilis (21. Juni 2008)

ich finds super, dass man reiten schon ab lv 30 kann. Vor allem, weil mein 1. twink ein hexenmeister ist.^^
ich frag mich nur noch, ob das reiten-lernen beim lehrer für pala und hexer auch weniger kostet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (21. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Reiten find ich nicht so gelugen, teile da die Meinung von vielen über mir. Natürlich nicht in der Kindischenausdrucksweise, aber im Großen und Ganzen is es wirklich etwas "unfair!" Das Spiel wird schon arg vereinfacht, aber ich freu mich dennoch für die ganzen kleinen Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stopuhr ist einfach imba, freu mich schon drauf. Hab zwar eine Uhr extra neben dem Bildschirm stehen und spiel so wie so nicht so schreckilch viel (das Spiel macht mir zur Zeit nicht sooo viel Spaß mehr wie früher, warte auf Wotlk), aber man vergisst doch gern und oft die Zeit. Meine Pizza, Freundin und allen anderen werden es Blizz danken. Danke Blizz (endlich lohnen sich die 13€ obwohl meine Klasse eh allen anderen unterlegen ist)

Der HexXxer Fluch steht hier gar nicht zu diskussion, aber ich find den gut. Bin eh immer der Depp der den setzten muss, jetzt tu ich es gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenii (21. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde, dass sich da viele nur künstlich aufregen. Ich hab auch 2 70iger,  dennoch ist des mir kurz wie lang ob Reiten ab 40 oder 30 ist. Da das Leveln schon angehoben wurde, kommt es auf die 10 Level mehr oder weniger auch nich mehr an. Und die 35g sind vielleicht ein bisschen wenig, aber Himmel, dann haben die Twinks oder Newbies halt mehr Gold. Schlimm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Timer finde ich überflüssig, immerhin hab ich eine Eieruhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reraiser (21. Juni 2008)

Also die Eieruhr find ich ganz gut. Vor allem wenn ich beim Farmen bin. Da schieb ich mir auch mal ne Pizza rein und flieg bloss in der Gegend rum und such nach Vorkommen. Und da kanns halt mal passieren dass man zu spät auf die Uhr schaut und man Kohle fürs nächste Grillfest aus dem Backofen holt.

Und zum Mount. Mir eigentlich egal. Zum einen nett wenn man grad erst angefangen hat und zum anderen schön für die Twinks die noch hochgelvlt werden. 35 Gold Vs. 100 Gold. Wegen den 65 Gold braucht man jetzt auch net rumheulen. Zumal es nicht soviel sind da man ja auch Ruf für die eigene Fraktion bei vielen Quests bekommt. 

Aber in Herrgottsnamen, wie soll Blizz denn damit versuchen neue Leute zu "ködern". Lest ihr euch bevor ihr euch ein Spiel kauft schon vorher die Patchnotes für den nächsten Patch durch? Also ich nicht. Wenn dann erfährt man es vllt durch nen Bekannten. Und dann wird derjenige wohl auch net sagen: "Oh, wie geil ist das denn? Jetzt reiten auf 30 und nur noch 35 Gold? Jetzt muss ich sofort WoW spielen. Ich kenn mich zwar nullinger aus und habs grad 2mal bei xy aufm Desktop gesehen aber jetzt ists ein muss". Wenn man so zu WoW kommt dann wirds einem doch schon vor LvL 30 zu langweilig.


----------



## Zephyrmp3 (21. Juni 2008)

ich finde viele vergessen hier das auch bald bis lvl 80 gelevelt werden kann, was heisst das es für neueinsteiger noch schwieriger wird in den endgame kontent zu kommen.
daher finde ich die neuerung mit dem mount ab 30 ziemlich klasse... allein in strangle wird das alles viel einfacher und schneller gehen.

gut ich zocke auch schon seit der ersten beta wow und ich kenn auch noch die zeit wo ein Epic mount der absolute höchststandard war, aber leute denkt mal nach alle die jetzt stufe 70 sind werden versuchen so schnell wie möglich stufe 80 zu werden und das ist ja auch richtig aber denkt mal daran was mit den ganzen neueinsteigern ist...
die müssen immer noch viel leisten halt später aber dafür noch mehr ertragen wie das es für die inis unter höllenfeuerzitadelle kaum noch anständige grps gibt da sich jeder ziehen lässt.

stellt euch doch einfach alle mal nicht so an... ihr habt es ja wohl alle mehrfach auf 70 geschafft oder und das mount ab 30 ist doch echt ne nice sache.


----------



## AmyD (22. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag von mir, was ich und mein Mann heute noch über das reiten diskutiert haben, und zwar hätten sie für den Preis und wegen dem Level dann lieber eine Ponyversion von den Reittieren machen sollen, die dann bloß 10 oder von mir aus auch 20% schneller ist.


----------



## Nortanius (22. Juni 2008)

Mount mit Lvl 30 ist ja schön und gut, aber wie ist das mit dem Ruf?

Muss ich trotzdem erst ehrfürchtig sein, um mir ein Mount zu holen?

Gruß ein Schami, der die Elefanten hasst.


----------



## osarius (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde es schön, dass man nun ab Level 30 Reiten kann und schliesse mich den diversen Meinungen auch an, dass 35 Gold dafür ok sind! Denn jeder WoW-Spieler ist bis Level 40 völlig genervt durch die Welt-Geschichte gerannt, teilweise minutenlang, um von A nach B zu kommen... da war die Info, dass die Num-Taste "Dauerlauf" ist, Gold wert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nun mit Level 30 60% schneller ist, umso besser... den Neulingen wird übermässiger Frust erspart bleiben und die "alten Hasen" können sich wieder aufregen! Tun sie doch sowieso, ob man nun auf Raids, Items, Charaktererweiterungen oder sonstwas anspricht, immer wieder hört:
Blaaa, damals, vor BC, blaaa blaa blaa...
Leute! Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf BC habt, deinstalliert es! Wenn euch Neuerungen zuwider sind, gebt WoW auf und sucht euch was Anderes!
Solchen Leuten kann man es nie recht machen, denn der Neid und die Missgunst sind einfach zu gross! Wenn es nach diesen Leuten ginge, sässen wir noch in Höhlen und würden uns gegenseitig angrunzen!
Aber gottseidank gehört der Fortschritt den Weltverbesserern und die Mehrheit der Menschheit ist zufrieden damit. Deswegen:
ignore-mode on

Und in Anbetracht dessen, dass WoW ein enormer, finanzieller Faktor in der Spieleschmiede Blizzard ist, MÜSSEN die Entwickler entsprechende Neuerungen bringen, denn ansonsten dauert die Karriere eines Charakters immer länger. Und wer tut es sich an, 5 Monate Tag täglich spielen zu müssen, um irgendwann mal Level 80 zu sehen?
Das sind Spieler ohne Privatleben, Arbeit, andere Hobbies, Freunde ... kurzum:
Recht isolierte Menschen!
Und da nicht alle gewillt sind, in völliger Isolation ihr Dasein fristen zu müssen, um in kurzen Abständen Erfolge erzielen zu können, muss halt das ganze Spielkonzept etwas umgestrickt werden. Und dabei wird halt auf die Mühen, die die "alten Hasen" hatten, auf gut Deutsch, geschissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

C'est la vie, cherie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Stoppuhr ist ganz nett bspw. für Zul'Aman, wenn man den Truhen-Run macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...
... erleichtere das Spiel, Blizzard, denn ich will nur einmal durch die Hölle gehen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osarius (22. Juni 2008)

Arquilis schrieb:


> ich finds super, dass man reiten schon ab lv 30 kann. Vor allem, weil mein 1. twink ein hexenmeister ist.^^
> ich frag mich nur noch, ob das reiten-lernen beim lehrer für pala und hexer auch weniger kostet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kosten "reiten lernen" und "Mount bekommen" für Hexenmeister 90 Silber, da Du beides beim HM-Lehrer erhälst! Die wirste ja wohl noch haben, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osarius (22. Juni 2008)

Nortanius schrieb:


> Mount mit Lvl 30 ist ja schön und gut, aber wie ist das mit dem Ruf?
> 
> Muss ich trotzdem erst ehrfürchtig sein, um mir ein Mount zu holen?
> 
> Gruß ein Schami, der die Elefanten hasst.



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, da mein Schami-Twink Level 28 ist... und ich will nen Widder! ^^


----------



## buffeder (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich fins fies das man die mounts jetzt ab lvl 30 bekommt. Alle die schon über 3 sind hatten damals zwischen 30 und 40 ja auch noch kein mount.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (22. Juni 2008)

Level 30 oder 40, wayne... aber 60g billiger? wtf? Ich erinner mich noch, dass man damals als lowie schon einiges sparen musste um sein mount mit 40 kaufen zu können... auf dem lvl sind 60 gold ein haufen geld! Klar kriegt man auf 70 diesen betrag in ner halben stunde oder schneller zusammen, aber damas war es was ganz anderes... wenn man glück hatte kam man durch kräuter- oder erzverkauf auf 90 gold... nee nee, von dieser änderung halt ich nichts.

Stoppuhr? Naja, mir fällt jetzt nich direkt ne situation ein wo ich eine beim wow zocken bräuchte... aber bestimmt für den ein oder anderen spieler ganz praktisch...


----------



## Niklas111 (22. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt mal im Ernstlizzard Macht immer Mehr Von dem  "magischen"in WoW kaputt!
Bisher haben ale Waren Helden von Azeroth Mit Blut und Schweiß bis Level 40 Gelevelt.
Level 40 ist Etwas ganz besonderes,weil man Ja da wie bekannt Viele Neue Erweiterungen Dazubekommt:
1.Evt. Platte/schwere Rüstung
2.SEHR viele neue Fähigkeiten
Und 3.ENDLICH EIN REITTIER!

Aber Blizzard Überlegt nich lange,Sondern Machen das ganze einfach 10Level einfacher.....
Naja,aber "bald" Kommt ja "warth of the lichking" und hofentlich ein neuer "magischer moment"(level 75=Flugkämpfe?)


Grüße,euer  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niklas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirano (22. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es traurig das sowas vorkommt. die farmbots können das super ausgleichen . ich war stolz darauf mein hexer mount mit 63 selber zu machen ohne etwas zu kaufen. ich war stolz darauf meinen  70er nach fast einem jaHR OHNE SCHXXXX pvp auf das pferde und zu gutem equip zubringen. jetzt kann jeder das alles kaufen ..... traurig blizzard . viele meiner bekannten sagen "" momentan einfach nichts machen , twinks spielen und warten bis der patch draussen ist dann können wie ohne probleme alles abgreifen `"""  ist das der sinn hinter den blizzard  ideen?? ich denke viele werden aufhören weil das alles sinnlos wird


----------



## Kankru (22. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Mount:

Finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, da ich aber nie wieder einen Char von 1 an leveln werde ists mir egal, der Todesritter startet ja auch glücklicher Weise mit 55!
Aber ich freue mich für alle die neu anfangen oder erst den 2. , 3. , 4. , 5.  ...   ....Twink hoch ziehen!
Ich hätte es damals begrüßt!

Zum Thema Timer:
Nicht schlecht, aber wirklichen brauchen tut den keiner, bei DBM ist ein Timer drin den ich nutze (selten), aber ohne den wärs auch net schlimm!

MfG


----------



## Blodstyre (22. Juni 2008)

Ha, bin mit meiner Blutelfenpaladina auf Level 30 und dachte mir so "Nur noch 10 Level, dann kannste endlich was zum reiten auftreiben" und nun komme ich schon eher in den Genuss. Ich finds gut, kann aber auch den Ärger der älteren Spieler verstehen.

Den Wecker find ich super, dann brennt mir meiner Pizza nicht mehr so schnell an ^^


----------



## Zephyrmp3 (22. Juni 2008)

jaaa also irgendwie denken hier alle immer nur an sich...
als ich noch mit lvl 40 blaaaaaaaaaaa.....
ja damals war alles besser........
das häts früher nicht gegeben blaaa........

sagt seit ihr alle so hohl in der birne oder tut ihr nur so?
blizzard würde das nicht bringen wenn es nicht verlangt würde.
habt ihr mal daran gedacht? und ja ganz bestimmt denkt blizzard auch an die gewinnspanne ergo an neue user.
habt ihr echt gedacht blizzard macht das hier alles aus spass?
wir leben alle in einer konsumgesellschaft keiner kann sich davon frei sprechen und das die ganzen achso tollen spieler sich hier aufregen, ich würd mal sagen das juckt blizz so ungefähr garnicht.

ich hab mir damals auch den arsch aufgerissen wegen mounts und eq. mir blieb fast das herz stehen also ich den ersten gegenstand mit mehr als 25bew gesehen hab und nach 2 ini runs und ein paar qs stand ich wieder fast vollständig in grünem eq da. die ganze arbeit im endeffekt fürn arsch.
hab ich mich aufgeregt?... NEIN, denn ich hab mich auf den neuen kontent im end game gefreut und da blizzard das auch für neue gamer schneller erreichbar machen will was ich auch vollkommen in ordnung finde kann ich euer ganzes geheule echt nicht nachvollzeihen.
ihr seit doch nur missgünstig wie hier einige vernünftige menschen schon bemerkt haben. gönnt andren mitmenschen auch mal was. 
OMG das rl ist schon verkackt genug da muss man sich doch nicht auch nohc in seiner freizeit so ne hirn kacke reinziehen oder?

so long...

(ich weiss die ganzen kiddis werden mich hassen, und ich werde es genießen!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## niggenator (23. Juni 2008)

wenn scho mit 30 dann sollte wenigstrens der preis bleiben oder bekommen dann alle chars mit mehr als 40 und reitfähigkeit 55g zurück? ist nicht schlecht das man mit 30 nu seinen twink schneller ins kloster befördern kan nur etwas ungerecht für die die sich vorher alles abgespart haben um die 90g zusammen zubekommen für ihr erstes mount.

lg a noob krieger


----------



## Aghost13 (23. Juni 2008)

Ach Leute seien wir doch mal ehrlich, 

Reiten ab Lvl 30: 
Diejenigen die heute neu anfangen werden sich mit recht freuen und das ist gut so - die müssen nämlich nicht nur 60 Lvl machen, sodnern 70 und sie ersparen sich den Frust die ewigen weiten des Schlingendorntals zu Fuß erkunden zu müssen - das hätte mich damals auch gefreut - und das es nun ein paar Gold günstiger ist - anders ist es auf Lvl 30 nun einmal nicht zu machen. Für die die im Moment den einen oder anderen Twink Leveln ist es nett an der Stelle ein paar Gold zu sparen und auch die freuen sich sicher über den früheren Zugriff, weil sie einfach nicht noch einmal zu Fuß durch die entsprechenden Bereiche botten wollen - von daher auch hier vollkommen angemessen. 
Das geweine das es für andere ja teurer war sich das Mount zu kaufen: was solls ... mal ganz Ehrlich für nen 70er reden wir hier vom Gegenwert von zweimal Kochquest, 2 mal Angeln - oh meine Güte, was für eine Benachteiligung. wenn das das größte Problem ist dann sehe ich keines. 
Für meinen Teil eine rundum gute Entscheidung. 

Der Timer - naja. Meines erachtens ein Ansatz wieder einmal eine Funktion aus beliebten AddOns direkt in das Spiel einzubauen. Ganz ehrlich - jeder der Raiden geht hat ohnehin sein BossMods auf dem Rechner und damit einen solchen Timer zur Verfügung. Wenn er jetzt ins Spiel eingebaut wird ein guter Schritt in die Richtige Richtung weniger AddOns installieren zu müssen - das sie an der vermutlich nutzlosesten Stelle anfangen - naja - die haben im Moment mit der LichKing Probephase echt wichtigeres zu tun und ich würdige das Besreben trotzdem etwas neues einzubauen - ob man es nun wirklich braucht - manchmal ist es nett. Belassen wir es dabei. Meine Pizza werd ich damit nicht Timen und meine Nudeln auch nicht und vermutlich auch nichts anderes - aber manchmal reicht das wissen es zu können. 

Idealerweise kommen in Zukunft dann vielleicht auch wichtigere Bestandteile ins Spiel wie zb integrierte Loot Tables und Kartenmaterial - Dinge die ohnehin frei zur Verfügung stehen und die Mit Atlas und Arsenal auch Bereits von Blizz zur Verfügung gestellt werden, die man nur leider noch nicht direkt im Spiel abrufen kann. Eine Option mit der ich klicken kann ob ich eine Karte komplett oder nur den entdeckten Bereich sehen möchte, oder Koordinaten in der Ingame Map - das wäre schon wesentlich reizvoller - und die Daten sthen ja auch schon bereit - aber ich würde mal denken das die Chancen gut stehen das auch diese Dinge bald im Spiel eingebaut zu finden sein werden. 

Mfg, Euer Geist


----------



## bloodmassaka (23. Juni 2008)

ich find dis übelst cool teiten ab lvl 30
nichmehr soviel gold zahlen und nich mehr so viel laufen müssen
ich weiß nich warum ihr euch da alle aufregt..is doch ganzz cool

und zu der uhr:ist zwars nen biseln dämlich aba was solls wird schon lustig werden=)


----------



## Whissi (23. Juni 2008)

Finde den Mount mit 30 gar net mal so wild. Ist schon schön, net durch die Marschen und so laufen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Twinker sind die 35g Peanuts...für Neulinge, die erst ins Spiel finden müssen, schon einiges. Ich hatte mit 40 auch grad mal so das Gold für den Mount raus, das wird bei den 30ern net anders sein.

Mit der Uhr. Nettes Gimmick. Wenn man von der Seite ausgeht, dass man sich als Ziel setzt, nur ca ne Stunde zu spielen, ist der Timer auch verdammt gut. So bleibt man vielleicht auch eher bei dem Vorsatz und wundert sich net nach 3 Stunden, wo die Zeit geblieben ist XD. Für Pizza etc...nuja, dafür würd ichs wohl weniger nutzen ^^


----------



## STL (24. Juni 2008)

Hab mich ja schon in der News selber geäußert, daher fasse ich mich hier kurz.. Toller Patch.. viel Bugfixing, neue Ideen und schnelleres Leveln. Is doch super, oder?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich sehe, mit wie vielen absolut *UNFÄHIGEN* Spielern man sich im Moment abgeben muss dann weiß man, was Blizz mit dem schnelleren Leveln für eine "Glanzleistung" vollbracht hat.

Jetzt dürfen sie auch noch schneller Reiten.

In unserer Gilde gab es damals Leute die sich Reiten erst mit Lev. 50 rum leisten konnten. 

Ich geb´ einigen hier recht. Mit dem nächsten Patch kann ich dann T6 beim Händler kaufen. Das Stück für 500 G (damit sich auch die Goldfarmer freuen können und mehr Accounts auf machen)

_Pizzas habe ich schon 3 Stück wegen WoW verbruzzelt. Stoppuhr finde ich daher lustig. _


----------



## Dotto (24. Juni 2008)

Also ändern kann man es auch nicht wenn es dar ist....

Aber wir sind Menschen (Glaube Ich???), also gewönungstiere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelfranz (25. Juni 2008)

Na wollen wir doch einfach mal schauen was so passiert... ich finde das mit dem Reiten ab 30 Top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erleichtert einem doch nen Twink schnell hoch zu ziehen ;-)
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich.... wer schon nen 70er hat und ne Gilde im Rücken... wer spielt da nen Twink ernsthaft ganz normal hoch... 
Inis werden gezogen usw. ich ziehe gerade nen Tankadin hoch für die Gilde ... da kommt mir das doch nur recht und wer ein wenig Ahnung hat, der hat auf der Stufe 
so oder so genug Kohle... meine Twinks müssen sich Ihre Kohle immer selbst verdienen ;-)

Der Timer .... naja ... also fürs Pizzakekse backen ist da dann doch eher meine bessere Hälfte zuständig auch ohne WOW *lol*
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben... nice to have... aber mehr auch nicht ;-)

greez
der Onkel


----------



## Seydea (25. Juni 2008)

Ich finde beides sehr gut,
Ich habe mittlerweile 5  70er die ja nun auch mehr zahlen mussste und so weiter fürs mount,
aber hallo? is doch egal ob wir jetz paar Gold mehr gezahlt haben früher, warum kann man sich denn nciht für die neuen kleinen freuen?
Mich hats früher derbe angepisst das ich sooo lange warten musste bis ich auch endlich ein Mount kaufen konnte, und dann noch jeden "penny" zusammen kratzen musste um das Gold zusammen zu kriegen. ABer who cares, das war einmal und jetzt habens die "neuen" eben einfacher, ist doch schön. Und von wegen mit Dailies hat man das Geld ja eh schnell zusammen, klar, es geht aber nicht unbedingt um die Leute die SCHON 70er haben und dailies machen können, sondern eher um die ganz neuen.

Und zum Wecker, also ich finds ganz cool , und ich gebe es zu -  mir ist schonmal ne Pizza verbrannt weil ich se übers spielen vergessen hab;D
JA ich gehöre zu diesen TRAURIGEN armen Menschen die manchmal übers spielen ein paar alltägliche Dinge kurzzeitig vergessen;D
Aber meine Güte, jedem das Seine ;D
Ich finde es soltlen sich ma nich so viele aufregen, freut euch des Lebens ;DD

GLG
Sey


----------



## pflock (25. Juni 2008)

alle heulen wieder mal rum, wie teuer es ist das reiten zu erlernen!! ja ja, früher kostete das mount scho so und so viel gold.

aber wie habt ihr den alle mounts für eure zig 70ger bezahlt???
wenn möglich noch den epic drache...........oh ja stimmt, ebay sei dank!!!!!!

also ihr kleinen verwöhnten kiddis, seif froh, zahlen eure eltern die monatsgebühren damit ihr zocken könnt.

ach ja, bin schon sehr alt, zocke wow seit beginn und habe auch kinder, die zocken KEIN WOW!!!


----------



## Horusdrache1 (25. Juni 2008)

Finde es nicht weiter Tragisch das man nun sein Mount mit Lv.30 bekommt,aber der Preis? 
Spiele im mom einen Jäger auf Onyxia,der war vor 2-3 Wochen noch 40 
und musste sich Gold fürs doofe Mount leihen und nu? 
Jetzt bin ich 58 und darf trotzdem 90g abzahlen. Na wunderbar. 
Da hätten sie lieber mal die Reit kosten fürs 150er senken sollen.

Den der Preis von 600g ist für nen MainChar nicht mal eben farmbar,zumal man mitm 60% 
Gaul dauernd von den Npc eingeholt und zum Kampf gezwungen wird.
Das erschwert das Questen / Farmen ganz besonders in der Scherbenwelt.
Und auf einem PvP Server ist ein schnelles Mount mitunter eine Lebensversicherung.

Freue mich schon aufs Farmen, skill 150 -> 600g + skill 225 -> 900g = 1.500g
Ans Epic wage ich garnicht erst zu denken.

Na das kann ja was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (25. Juni 2008)

LvL 30 Reiten find ich gut, erleichtert das twinken. Das mit der Stoppur naja, is mir egal.


----------



## Jadefee (26. Juni 2008)

Also mir würde es wirklich helfen, weil ich es ätzend finde, immer so weit und vor allen Dingen lange zu laufen...
Hatte eigentlich gehört, dass es ab gestern laufen soll (nicht nur auf den Testservern)...
Kann mir da jemand eine klare Antwort geben?

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich einige so darüber aufregen, dass das reiten billiger wird und man es 10 lvl früher nutzen kann.

Zur Zeit ist es zwar nur auf den Testservern drauf, aber wenn es auf AMBOSSAR kommt, dann werden es viele aus meiner Gilde nutzen, soviel steht schonmal fest.

Die Uhr: Supi.

LG Eure Nachtelf-Jägerin Jadefee


----------



## Cobrafighter (1. Juli 2008)

WoW ein MMORPG, soll die Zeit vertreiben und spaß machen. Zu einem guten MMORPG gehört es, sich Dinge zu erarbeiten. Ich hab schon immer gesagt dass die Wc story viel zu schlecht erzählt wird, das leveln wird auch von Zeit zu Zeit einfacher, dann kommen die Daily quests und jetzt bekommen meine twinks ihre ep (unter anderem durch das frühe mount) praktisch in die Stelle geschoben, an der die Sonne nicht hinscheint.

Vielen dank Blizzard, jetzt hab ich endlich die Bestätigung auf die Frage ob ich mir ein anderes MMORPG suchen soll. 

"Oldschool WoW" war einfach besser, sayounara.


----------



## Gias (15. Juli 2008)

Cobrafighter schrieb:


> WoW ein MMORPG, soll die Zeit vertreiben und spaß machen. Zu einem guten MMORPG gehört es, sich Dinge zu erarbeiten. Ich hab schon immer gesagt dass die Wc story viel zu schlecht erzählt wird, das leveln wird auch von Zeit zu Zeit einfacher, dann kommen die Daily quests und jetzt bekommen meine twinks ihre ep (unter anderem durch das frühe mount) praktisch in die Stelle geschoben, an der die Sonne nicht hinscheint.
> 
> Vielen dank Blizzard, jetzt hab ich endlich die Bestätigung auf die Frage ob ich mir ein anderes MMORPG suchen soll.
> 
> "Oldschool WoW" war einfach besser, sayounara.



schonmal dran gedacht das das lvln jetzt insgesamt länger dauert weil du 70 werden musst statt 60?
wie sollen denn neue spieler sonst aufholen wenn sie 3jahre zeitlich hinterherhinken als durch verkürzung der timesinks?


----------



## Freaver92 (15. Juli 2008)

also zu den reitmounts muss ich sagen:
super blizzard! das erleichtert den neuanfang und das twinken doch ungemein *an die düstermarschen erinner* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und diejenigen die nur rumflamen:
flammt weiter! als wenn ihr euch nich auch freuen würdet endlich schneller twinken zu können. und von wegen" wir mussten damals auch 99g bezahlen! das ist unfair *heul,flenn*  mein gott als wenn ihr jetzt noch besser wärt wenn ihr damals nur so wenig hättet bezahlen müssen! also wirklich... das rumgeflame ist erbärmlich!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Ich find die Stoppuhr eher ist eher ein kleines gimmick aber reiten mit lvl 30 ist super!
Meine twinks freuen sich drauf xD, naja manche nönen wieder weilse mimimi ich musste bis lvl 40 lvln und 81g bezahlen..
Meine fresse beschwert euch net, auch eure twinks werden sihc freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grølín (15. Juli 2008)

finds gut das die mounts jetz auf lvl30 runtergesezt wurden aber die preise hätten sie lassen können so ist es ja dann nix mehr besonderes ein mount zu haben, und mein main is lvl25 hab erst vor 2 monaten angefangen!

zu der stoppuhr is mir eig egal^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Cirano schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig das sowas vorkommt. die farmbots können das super ausgleichen . ich war stolz darauf mein hexer mount mit 63 selber zu machen ohne etwas zu kaufen. ich war stolz darauf meinen  70er nach fast einem jaHR OHNE SCHXXXX pvp auf das pferde und zu gutem equip zubringen. jetzt kann jeder das alles kaufen ..... traurig blizzard . viele meiner bekannten sagen "" momentan einfach nichts machen , twinks spielen und warten bis der patch draussen ist dann können wie ohne probleme alles abgreifen `"""  ist das der sinn hinter den blizzard  ideen?? ich denke viele werden aufhören weil das alles sinnlos wird


Rofl? Es werden welche aufhören weil man nun schneller twinken kann und ein reittier mit lvl 30 bekommt? ROFL!


----------



## Rafos (15. Juli 2008)

Mount Level 30 - TOP
Stoppuhr - Schrott - wer seine Freundin vergisst, hat sie nicht verdient!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juli 2008)

Aus vielen spricht nur der pure Neid das sie mehr bezahlen mussten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich auch, na und?

Freu mich für die Anderen.


----------



## Exaizo (15. Juli 2008)

osarius schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schön, dass man nun ab Level 30 Reiten kann und schliesse mich den diversen Meinungen auch an, dass 35 Gold dafür ok sind! Denn jeder WoW-Spieler ist bis Level 40 völlig genervt durch die Welt-Geschichte gerannt, teilweise minutenlang, um von A nach B zu kommen... da war die Info, dass die Num-Taste "Dauerlauf" ist, Gold wert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele...


NIEMAND ZWINGT IRGENDWEN BC ZU SPIELEN!!!


----------



## agolbur (15. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube die Entwickler von Blizzard haben in letzter zeit einfach zu viel simpsons gesehn

homer zu seinem bruder als der einen baby-sprach-übersetzer bauen wollte (nicht ganz überzeugt davon): "kannst du nicht einfach etwas nehmen was es schon gibt und einfach eine uhr dran baun?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

najo vllt klingelt es bei euch ja (sprichwort das mir gerade in den sinn kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ihr kennt diese folge

MfG agolbur


----------



## Lilynight (15. Juli 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur Patch-2.4.3-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...



* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super! Endlich schon mit 30 auf einem Mount, ich hab es mir schon lange gewünscht.

Zeitlich Probleme in der Kombination - Spielen-Backen habe ich bis jetzt nie gehabt. Jedoch finde ich eine super Idee so eine Uhr im Spiel zu integrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 
Viel Spaß mit den neuen Features!*


----------



## Osse (15. Juli 2008)

das mit dem mount ist mir relativ egal. ich stehe zwar dem "alles wird einfacher und bringt mehr epix trend" bei blizzard sehr kritisch gegenüber. ich finde, daß für belohnungen auch eine spielerische leistung gebracht werden sollte, aber die lauferei bis 40 ist einfach nur vergeudete spielzeit. 

auf die stoppuhr bin ich mäßig gespannt, da ich mit meiner g15 eh schon eine habe.


----------



## Aratonizma (15. Juli 2008)

Also die Änderumg mit dem Reiten ab 30 find ich super!

Meine Freundin hat neu mit WOW angefangen und freut sich als Neuling schon brennend darauf reiten zu können!

Die "alten Zeiten" von Level 60 sind schon lange vorbei und neue "Endziele" sind zu erreichen! 

Welcher Highleveler interessiert sich noch für ein +60% Tier? 

Wer möchte ein Spiel 1 Jahr spielen um endlich in den genuss von den "Highlevelinhalten" zu kommen?

Je höher das Level wird umso schneller muss man leveln können um "gleichberechtigt" spielen zu können!

Was damals Level 60 war ist heute Level 70 und schon morgen Level 80! 

Mit level 80 wird keiner mehr Kara dauerfarmen gehen um marken für "crap" auszugeben!

Jede Erweiterung macht aus WOW ein "neues" Spiel und die Änderungen sind in meinen Augen nur dafür da auch Neuanfängern eine Möglichkeit zu geben das Spiel lieben zu lernen.

Wenn meine Freunde 70 sind und ich neu anfange dann möchte ich nicht erst mit ihnen zusammenspielen können wenn sie soweit vor mir sind das ICH dann nurnoch eine Last bin!

Habe selber gemerkt wie das ist... Habe nach über 2 Jahren WOW-Pause wieder angefangen und bin vor kurzem 70 geworden. Habe langsam durch harte "Arbeit" ein paar Epics zusammengesammelt und kann endlich mit meinen Freunden aus dem RL "um die Häuser ziehen"!!!

Dabei muste ich nur 20 Level nachholen!!!

BLIZZ macht alles richtig um das Spiel auch attraktiv für Neulinge zu machen und die "Alten Hasen" sollten sich über das Ingame erlebte freuen und sich nicht an ein paar Gold oder Gegenständen aufgeilen für die Sie damals "mehr Arbeit" leisten mussten.

Damals waren diese Gegenstände auch Statussymbole, was man heute von einem +60% Reittier wenig sagen kann!

Wer hier rummault hat vergessen das WOW ein Spiel ist und Spiele sollten in der Regel spaß machen und nicht frustrieren! 

nebenbei: Stopuhr hab ich in fürm eines Weckers schon neben meinem Rechner, ingame brauch ich das weniger ^^


----------



## Resto4Life (15. Juli 2008)

lol
ich würde gerne wissen ob buffed solche umfragen absichtlich macht, um ne sinnlose diskussion zu starten damit mehr leute die werbung sehn....
aber ohne moos nix los da bin ich doch dabei^^


lvl30-reiten: völlig egal, wenn man gescheit leveln will und weiss wies geht ist man kaum auf ein mount angewiesen. die paar level sind imho egal. mich störts auch nicht obwohl meine 4 70er sich das auch sooooo hart erarbeiten mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Timer: total sinnlos, nur en lustiges gadget.

greez

PS: buhuuu Neue müssen viel weniger Gold ausgeben buhuuu. Am Anfang war in Gruppen leveln normal und brachte Spass. Heute ist es das Ziel die Zeit möglichst schnell zu überwinden um die neue(bessere) Scherbenwelt zu besuchen. Wer alten Zeiten nachtrauert hat den Sinn eines Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game nicht verstanden, denn sonst würde es Massively Singleplayer Levelling Online Role-Playing Game heissen...


----------



## Aratonizma (15. Juli 2008)

resto4live hats weit besser zusammengefasst als ich! n1! genau das wollte ich auch aussagen ^^


----------



## Zerp (15. Juli 2008)

Naja mir ist das Egal mit dme Mount und die Stopuhr rofl?
nn xD

Für was rbaucht man eine Ingame stopuhr ich finds iwie sinnlös :/


----------



## Nikesel (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde Mount ab 30 Klasse ... und das es billiger ist klar ... man hat mit LvL 40 nunmal mehr gold als mit LvL 30 ... zum Timer muss ich sagen ich finde es ne Klasse Idee ... aber für alle Raider ist das eigentlich nichts neues da Deadly Bossmods auch einen eingebauten "Pizza-Timer" hat ... aber trotzdem nett das Blizz selbst auf die idee kommt ... ansonsten muss ich sagen gefällt mir der Patch ziemlich gut ... nix was mich stört oder so!
MfG Nikesel

PS:Ich will mal endlich in der Buffed Show genannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## iShookz (16. Juli 2008)

mir ist das egal.. (=
hab eben meinen twink kurz vor server shoutdown auf 40 gebracht.. (;
und n ingame wecker..
nja es gibt doch bestimmt sowieso das eine oder andere addon dafür oder? 
aber nja.. es kann nichts schaden..
mal schauen.. 

mfg


----------



## Greezor (16. Juli 2008)

DarkDead schrieb:


> Und das es jetzt nur noch 35g kostet ist doch ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Mit Level 30 ist das auch nicht sooo einfach zu erreichen.. und mit Level 70 ist das bisschen



Ich weiss ja nicht was du so den ganzen Tag Ingame machst aber ich habe mit level 25 schon durchschnittlich 15O-200g, nur durch Bergbau oder Kräutersammeln!

da ich jezt gerade wieder mit WoW komplett neu angefangen habe finde ich das mit den Mounts nicht übel. Obwohl ich mit meienm Schami schon ab 20 und mit meinem DuDu schon ab 30 eh fixer laufen kann. Die 15% schneller sind da auch nicht sooo der Hammer. Aber für neue Leute ok, warum nicht^^


----------



## Saiylomy (16. Juli 2008)

hi 
Also ich finde das unfair den gegenuber die bald 70 g hingelegt haben für das reiten nun billiger  lol 
dan musten ich auch warten bis 40  der absolute  quatsch . wen alle dan alle und keine  extra  spielchen wieso werden die nun wo kommen bevorzugt zwecks reiten :-(((


----------



## Magenta (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde reiten ab 30 unnötig.

1. Einige Klassen bekamen schon ab 30 einen Skill, der sie schneller machte. Die sind jetzt ziemlich gekniffen.

2. Man levelt so schnell von 30 auf 40, dass diese Änderung einfach nicht nötig ist. 

3. Und das ist ganz persönlich: Meine Schamanin ist gestern abend auf halbem Weg zu 40 ausgeloggt. Ich wollte dann noch den Ruf farmen (und gleichzeitig den Level vollmachen), um endlich auch einen Widder kaufen zu können und so dann bei Level 40 stolz mein Mount in Empfang zu nehmen...
Und nu? Nu reiten alle 30er schon mit nem Mount rum. Der "Belohnungseffekt"ist einfach im Eimer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkegel (16. Juli 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein  ich freu mich für meine twinks und die neuen in wow ,denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass wow noch oft gekauft wird.  

Den Wecker-Feature find ich idiotisch......


----------



## Petsch (16. Juli 2008)

... dank CT Mod habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten einen Timer, ist also nix neues oder spannendes 

... danke Activision Blizzard, aber "so what"


----------



## Eleggor (16. Juli 2008)

also das mit mount is so ne sache find mit 30 etwas früh den früher musste man oft bis 45 laufen weil man das gold net hatte aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   obwohl find es auch ein anreiz noch nen chat zu machen. 
also im großen und ganzen find ich den patch gut, bis auf ein paar kleinichkeiten


----------



## InfluxX (16. Juli 2008)

also als erstes verstehe ich nicht wie man sich so aufregen kann nur weil man es den "newbies" leichter macht . zumal es nur ein mount ist O.o 
ich freu mich für die neuen.

und zu diesem haris hilton luxus shop. ich finds witzig, man sollte NICHT vergessen das WoW ein spiel ist und es sollte spass machen. und bei 9 millionen (sinds doch oder?) zockern gibts halt leider immer en paar die sowas "unnütz" und "lächerlich" und "armseelig" finden. natürlich isses "nutzlos" wahrscheinlich aber ich wette mit euch das IRGENDWANN jeder was dort kauft!
ich finds toll das sich blizz en bisschen was einfallen lässt um die full equipten 70er bei laune zu halten.

lg fluxXy


----------



## TheSorroww (16. Juli 2008)

ich meine wotlk is net mehr weit und da soll auch den leuten die jetz anfangen die mödlichkeit gegebn sein, noch vorm addon schnell auf 70 zu kommen und vllt noch den ein oder anderen progress im content zu machen.
Außerdem, es sind bestimmt gar net so viele , die neu anfangen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, für Twink is das doch ideal. 

Das mit dem Wecker kann man halten wie man will .. ich finds ne interessante neuerung und werd ma schauen wann und wo man den brauchen kann.


----------



## Toddi1971 (16. Juli 2008)

chaoshexos schrieb:


> reiten mit 30 ist wiedermal ein eingriff ins spiel, welcher es immer und immer leichter macht. nachdem man jetzt am tag 25 dailyquests machen kann und sich sowiso schon kinderleicht ne goldene nase verdient gibt jetzt auch noch ein mount ab 30...



Du hast schon mitbekommen, daß es bald eine Erweiterung auf Lvl80 gibt?
t[1-60] = t[1-70] = t[1-80] = konstant

moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elium (16. Juli 2008)

ich reg mich übel auf weil ich erst vor kurzen mit meine main char 40 gekommen bin und so viel g hinblettern musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## workerbee (16. Juli 2008)

naja das mit dem mount preis is denke ich mla wegen den 10 lvl früher, man hat halt als neuling nich so viel zeit das gold zu bekomen


----------



## Destilatus (17. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es absolut mistig iwi. 
Ich musste auch früher bis lvl 40 warten usw ... habe nix von blizz aus nerfs bekommen und nun ? Jedem Neuen Spieler wird alles in den Arsch geschoben ...


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ach, sehts dochmal positiv, jetzt hat man was um über die ganzen mimimi's zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

